# TV - What are you watching?



## Supe (Feb 10, 2014)

I looked and couldn't find the old thread, so figure I'd start over.

Current shows:

Black Sails - Only three episodes into the first season, started off slowly but getting more interesting and developing some side-plots. Even if it sucked, I'd probably watch anyways. Some decent fight scenes, some historical characters, and gratuitous pirate wench nudity.

Justified - Be very interested to see where this season heads. Can't say too much without giving away some spoilers, but the show never lets me down.

Workaholics - You either love it or hate it. I've caught a few episodes this season, but the one about the electronic dance convention had me cracking up.

Archer - ISIS is gone, and the gang takes it upon themselves to sell a ton of cocaine to try and make the money back that they lost in the government raid. At least it WAS a ton, before Pam developed an addiction. The only aggravation is the seemingly increasing commercial breaks and decreasing show content.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 10, 2014)

Haven't watched "TV" in years. Only Netflix movies... occasionally...


----------



## Supe (Feb 10, 2014)

I have TV for sports/racing, but make sure I take advantage of DirecTV's DVR package. About the only unrecorded TV I watch is whatever half-decent movie is playing, or the DIY network type shows. Nicole Curtis on Rehab Addict is a mega-hottie.


----------



## Supe (Feb 10, 2014)

Oh, that reminds me:

Renovation Realities - couples decide to tackle major home renovations on their own, with no concept of how to perform any sort of electrical, plumbing, framing, or drywall work. Watching it is enough to never make you want to buy a used home. I about peed my pants laughing watching one couple attempt to frame in and install a big exterior window.


----------



## willsee (Feb 10, 2014)

Shark Tank

White Collar (season just ended though)

Blacklist

Suits (starts up again in March)

The Wire Season 4 and 5 on DVD

Criminal Minds


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 10, 2014)

Workaholics

Kroll Show (I though The Jeselnik Offensive was supposed to be back)

Tosh.O

It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia

Walking Dead

Criminal Minds


----------



## Supe (Feb 10, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Workaholics
> 
> Kroll Show (I though The Jeselnik Offensive was supposed to be back)
> 
> ...




Kroll Show cracks me up, though I never know what time it's on. Usually watch episodes with Amazon Prime.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 10, 2014)

^10:30 Tuesday...it runs in cycles with jeselnik, Amy Shumer, and the dude that does all the roasts...Jeff something, i think.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 10, 2014)

If i manage to remember to catch them

big bang

bones

downton abbey

ghost hunters


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 10, 2014)

Pretty much stopped watching TV once we disconnected our satilite dish.

I do watch a couple series via Netflix / computer though:

Game of Thrones (got an electronic copy via a neighbor through season 2)

Breaking Bad (downloaded the Hola hack to Netflix so I can finally see the final season)


----------



## mevans154 (Feb 10, 2014)

Big Bang Theory

The Following

Daily Show

Cobert Report


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 10, 2014)

No cable here either (for 2+ years).

Watch shows on either Hulu+/Netflix/A.Prime or I download them and stream from my server.

Star Trek (watching from the original series up through Enterprise; includes all movies in chronological order too)

Big Bang Theory

Almost Human

Game of Thrones (all caught up through season 3)

Criminal Minds

Modern Family


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 10, 2014)

[SIZE=medium]I can’t really nail down a show we watch regularly other than The Walking Dead. + Sports..[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]We watched game of thrones and will be looking forward to that coming out in April.[/SIZE]


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 11, 2014)

VT, what am I watching?

Oh...you said TV.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 11, 2014)

Finished season 2 of Game of Thrones last night. Now I need to somehow acquire a copy of season 3...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 11, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Finished season 2 of Game of Thrones last night. Now I need to somehow acquire a copy of season 3...


Do you require assistance with that young Padawan?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 11, 2014)

I believe my neighbor has a digital copy, but if he doesn't I would require some assistance.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 11, 2014)

with the olympics a lot of shows during the week took hiatus.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 11, 2014)

Last Man Standing on Friday nights is funny; shark tank... the news, wheel of fortune and jeopardy... those two shows on ESPN... PTI and the one before it...

House of Cards on Netflix


----------



## envirotex (Feb 11, 2014)

shark tank, if it's on when the tv is on. property brothers if it's on when the tv is on. gas monkey garage if it's on when the tv is on. barrett jackson or meecum if they are on when the tv is on...


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 11, 2014)

Jake and the Neverland Pirates, Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, Mickey Mouse Clubhouse...Damn, that's depressing.


----------



## blybrook PE (Feb 11, 2014)

Arrow via netflix. Almost done with Season 1. Season 2 currently being broadcast.


----------



## goodal (Feb 11, 2014)

Walking Dead

College Basketball

Olympics

Duck Dynasty

Justified, when I get the chance. (missed all last season)


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 14, 2014)

So tieed


----------



## Supe (Feb 17, 2014)

On Netflix, but the new season of House of Cards is AWESOME, right from the get-go.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 17, 2014)

Supe said:


> On Netflix, but the new season of House of Cards is AWESOME, right from the get-go.




My husband are starting the season tonight... I feel like I have been waiting forever for it to come out


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 17, 2014)

Season 2 of Orange is the New Black on Netflix comes out 8 June.


----------



## Supe (Feb 17, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > On Netflix, but the new season of House of Cards is AWESOME, right from the get-go.
> ...




Agreed. Some real shockers in the opener!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 17, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Season 2 of Orange is the New Black on Netflix comes out 8 June.


Would you like it sooner than that? You knew I would ask this....


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 17, 2014)

Supe said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > Supe said:
> ...


Wow...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 18, 2014)

Watched a fast and Loud marathon yesterday.


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2014)

catching up on Dexter on Netficks. great writing, but you have to suffer thru the intro every episode...


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2014)

cement said:


> catching up on Dexter on Netficks. great writing, but you have to suffer thru the intro every episode...




Just don't get your hopes up for anything after John Lithgow leaves. I think they changed writers.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2014)

Supe said:


> cement said:
> 
> 
> > catching up on Dexter on Netficks. great writing, but you have to suffer thru the intro every episode...
> ...




"I didn't hear anyone give thanks for ME!"


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 20, 2014)

I am usually subjected to kids shows (Disney Jr., Nick Jr., etc). However when they are asleep, and dependent on the season, it could be baseball, or the following schedule:

Monday: Almost Human

Tuesday: CSI, Goldbergs, Chicago Fire

Wednesday: The Middle, Modern Family, Duck Dynasty, Chicago PD (and recently Strip the City)

Thursday: Big Bang Theory

Friday: Last Man Standing, Blue Bloods

Weekends: anything we haven't watched yet, or anything on.


----------



## Weavs33 (Feb 20, 2014)

Just getting into the Netflix stuff (using a friends username) blew through Orange is the new Black and just starting House of Cards.... patiently waiting for Chicago Fire and PD to return after the Olympics


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 20, 2014)

other than for the men's hockey, I am so over the olympics


----------



## Weavs33 (Feb 20, 2014)

Yea same here, I'm glad i got to see the Austrian girl, alpine skier, but yea, just need that gold in hockey. I'm glad they wont be playing Russia, i could barely handle the shootout last weekend.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 20, 2014)

it was pretty sweet


----------



## envirotex (Mar 11, 2014)

forgot one...

Rehab Addict. I can't decide if I like Nicole Curtis or if she really annoys me...


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 11, 2014)

downton is over, bones is starting up again. big bang is still going.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 12, 2014)

Bates Motel is back.


----------



## Krakosky (Mar 12, 2014)

On Season 5 of Dexter right now.

I also like to watch 20/20, the shows about super obese people on TLC and reality shows on MTV.

I didn't have cable for a year and it wasn't so bad.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 12, 2014)

anyone know if Hostage is coming back on the air, or did CBS give it the axe?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Mar 12, 2014)

I had surgery back in the beginning of February. I steamrolled through Breaking Bad, just finished the series last week. It was the best TV series I have ever seen.

House of Cards

Parks and Recreation

This Old House

About to start Dexter

How I Met Your Mother, I'm actually very sick of this show, I just want to see the ending since I've suffered through the 8 seasons.

Through the Wormhole with Morgan Freeman


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 12, 2014)

Cosmos. Sunday nights on CBS with Niel Degrasse Tyson. Very good show.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 12, 2014)

Im still stuck with the walking dead (reminds me of home)

wife has started watching true detective, I think it sucks but she like mathew m.

I like "The Americans" alot, its a bit slow sometimes but I like all the cold war type movies and history

Anxioulsy waiting for Game of Thrones to start up, BUt we watched all the furst 3 seasons in about 2-3 weeks when the wife busted her ankle and we huing aroudn the house (also it was cold as shit outside) so it will suck having to only see one episode a week ! instead of 4 or 5 a day 

Thats really about it..kind of sucks there isnt a good thursday night lineup like back in the day......


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 18, 2014)

Anyone catch this show resurrection?

I watched first episode, really creepy, but in a good way


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 20, 2014)

These are the shows that I DVR, and catch up on come weekends:

BATES MOTEL

HOW I MET YOUR MOTHER

BIG BANG THEORY

REVOLUTION


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 20, 2014)

DVINNY said:


> These are the shows that I DVR, and catch up on come weekends:
> 
> BATES MOTEL
> 
> ...


How is revolution? I was into it during the first season, but kind of stopped watching it? Is it worth picking back up?


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 20, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> > These are the shows that I DVR, and catch up on come weekends:
> ...


NOPE.

Just haven't brought myself into dropping it yet.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 20, 2014)

The swordplay in Revolution was just over the top ridiculous.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 20, 2014)

I thought that too when I was still watching it. Just didn't feel right


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 20, 2014)

mr snick is watching vikings on netflix. the music is Fawesome...the opening song is so creepy it is amazing


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 20, 2014)

Wife is watching true detective.. I can't quite follow it.. Maybe a chic thing...

I also really like "the Americans" on Fx but it doesn't come on here till 11:00 so I watch it on demand...


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 20, 2014)

I've been wanting to start watching the The Americans. Will it be easy enough to puck up midway through or do I need to start at the first season?


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 20, 2014)

I think you can pick it up. It's. nit like 24 where you have to see first episode... There Russian KGB, the good guys are trying to catch them... It's slow but I really like it...but if you can catch season 1 it will fill in the holes


----------



## Supe (Mar 20, 2014)

I was wondering about that show too, but have heard so little about it from others, I assumed it wasn't worth watching.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 20, 2014)

If you like the Cold War America versus Russia type stuff I think it's really pretty interesting. Of course they have to throw in that and make the good guys kind of look like the bad guys typical Hollywood stuff


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 21, 2014)

Forgot to post this yesterday. Taken during the final filmed episode. For those that know, no explanation is necessary. For those that don't, no explanation is possible. LOL


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 22, 2014)

On this cold - windy -snowy day I just have not done anything...

So I am 6 episodes in to Revolution..

I can see why this show was hard to follow one hour at a time but its pretty decent watching them back to back....


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 22, 2014)

Just signed up for a free month trial of Netflix. As cheesy as it is, I'm watching the 1978 version of BSG.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 23, 2014)

Flyer_PE said:


> Just signed up for a free month trial of Netflix. As cheesy as it is, I'm watching the 1978 version of BSG.


There's nothing cheesy about that good sir. I applaud you.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 23, 2014)

Seriously I am afraid to start the first one cause then I will be glued to the sofa for a week!


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 3, 2014)

I started watching Mixology... it's actually pretty dang funny


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 3, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> I started watching Mixology... it's actually pretty dang funny


this! Mrs NJ doesn't watch it, but I do. It's got potential, I just hope they don't give it the axe too soon


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 3, 2014)

I thought it was going to be stupid, but I have got to say, I laughed... my husband also laughed which is even more impressive.


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 7, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> On this cold - windy -snowy day I just have not done anything...
> 
> So I am 6 episodes in to Revolution..
> 
> I can see why this show was hard to follow one hour at a time but its pretty decent watching them back to back....


I still haven't quit watching it yet.

Sci-fi geek and it's hard to stop. Even the mediocre ones


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 7, 2014)

so I watched "Friends With Better Lives" this weekend. It seemed pretty good. It should make it.


----------



## Supe (Jul 30, 2014)

The GF started watching "The Strain." I am losing interest, fast.

She started watching The Borgias on Netflix. I've only caught an episode or two, but like it quite a bit. The only downer being that Jeremy Irons acting is like watching paint dry.

Last season of Sons of Anarchy starts I think next week? Mixed feelings there - it needs to come to an end, but I feel like it's hard to wrap up all the story lines in a single season. I'm already seeing talks of a prequel to the series out there.

Watching the new season of Ray Donovan also. It's moving a bit slowly for my liking, but we'll see how it pans out.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 30, 2014)

so you think you can dance...and it is on tonight!!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 30, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> so you think you can dance...and it is on tonight!!!!


I missed last week. I will probably forget about it tonight since I need to get my gear together for the camping trip with the cubscouts and I have a partially installed stereo in my car. Too many things to remember what's on TV anymore.


----------



## Exception Collection (Jul 30, 2014)

I cut the cable a while back, and haven't really missed any shows I can't get elsewhere. I'll be buying most shows I watch on Google Play.

As for what I'm watching right now? Voyager. I skipped most of it the first time around (even Jeri Ryan couldn't get me to care about the show) and now I've decided to watch all of it (and maybe Enterprise after).


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 30, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> so you think you can dance...and it is on tonight!!!!


LadyFox is watching that right now. LOL


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Mrs. NJ is all about that show, Big Brother and that Real Housewives' garbage. Yuck


----------



## Supe (Jul 31, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Mrs. NJ is all about that show, Big Brother and that Real Housewives' garbage. Yuck




Insert stereotypical New Jersey wife joke here.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

^ Nothing real about those shows.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Supe said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. NJ is all about that show, Big Brother and that Real Housewives' garbage. Yuck
> ...








matt267 said:


> ^ Nothing real about those shows.




She made me sit thru one of those shows with her and my head hurt. I really felt dumber than I was 60 minutes prior.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

That's why you can't sleep... too much crap floating around in your head.

Maybe you should study for the PLS exam so you have an excuse to not watch that shit on TV.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

matt267 said:


> That's why you can't sleep... too much crap floating around in your head.
> 
> Maybe you should study for the PLS exam so you have an excuse to not watch that shit on TV.


It did always work befour


----------



## cement (Jul 31, 2014)

Exception Collection said:


> I cut the cable a while back, and haven't really missed any shows I can't get elsewhere. I'll be buying most shows I watch on Google Play.
> 
> As for what I'm watching right now? Voyager. I skipped most of it the first time around (even Jeri Ryan couldn't get me to care about the show) and now I've decided to watch all of it (and maybe Enterprise after).


less Janeway, more 7 / 9


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

7 of 9: Prepare to be assimilated. Resistance is futile.

me: ok!


----------



## cement (Jul 31, 2014)

ditto


----------



## cement (Jul 31, 2014)

is that a body suit or spay paint?


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 31, 2014)

Yea!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 31, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> so you think you can dance...and it is on tonight!!!!




That show is not for me and the reason is the title. I do not think I can dance, therefore I have no reason to watch the show.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 31, 2014)

wilheldp_PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > so you think you can dance...and it is on tonight!!!!
> ...


not even for hot girls dancing with revealing costumes?


----------



## Supe (Jul 31, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > snickerd3 said:
> ...




That's why we have the internet. For hot girls dancing in even more revealing costumes. Like birthday suits.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 31, 2014)

Supe said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > wilheldp_PE said:
> ...


yeah but this you can watch with kids around


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 31, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > snickerd3 said:
> ...




I don't have kids....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 3, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > so you think you can dance...and it is on tonight!!!!
> ...


Yep, I forgot to watch.


----------



## Supe (Aug 4, 2014)

My sister told me that "The Killing" was dropped from cable, and that Netflix picked it up to do a short, fourth, final season. I know how I'll be spending my evenings this week.


----------



## Supe (Aug 22, 2014)

Is anyone watching "The Leftovers" on HBO? I am on the cusp between being hooked on it, or it becoming too confusing for me to continue showing any interest in it.

I gave up on "The Strain." It just got too ridiculous for me to keep watching.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 22, 2014)

I haven't seen anything but the first episode which was good .

I have it on DVR right now on Sundays I'm watching falling skies and the last ship and I'm having a hard time keeping up with them.

If I get a snowed in weekend this winter I have plans to watch the full season of the leftovers.

I also gave up on under the dome, that just got pretty terrible and I'm about to give up on the new show on FX married


----------



## Supe (Aug 22, 2014)

Without giving any spoilers, the rest of the season so far really emphasizes on breaking down individual stories that correlate to day 1, but also leaves you asking a lot of questions that have thus far gone unanswered...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 22, 2014)

Still trying to make our way through Star Trek Next Generations and then on to Deep Space Nine. Sherlock in between that.

And occasionally some GoT replays since I'm still having withdrawal.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 24, 2014)

Is it 1992?


----------



## Supe (Aug 25, 2014)

Finally watched the first episode of Sherlock on Netflix. I dig it, the GF is a bit less than enamored, but I'll force her to watch it anyways.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 25, 2014)

Are you on Season 1 then? It starts off a bit slow because there aren't any well-known actors/actresses. But it gets really good. Especially when Moriarty enters the picture.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 25, 2014)

I think if I ever sat down and actually watched it in order I would like it. So far, Mrs Dex has seen it 2 or 3 times through and I only seem to peek in on a random episode or two. I like what I've seen, but can get lost because I'm missing a lot of the context.


----------



## Supe (Aug 25, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Are you on Season 1 then? It starts off a bit slow because there aren't any well-known actors/actresses. But it gets really good. Especially when Moriarty enters the picture.




Yes, very first episode. Brief cameo by Moriarty, and the baddie says that's who he was working for.


----------



## goodal (Aug 25, 2014)

We are watching "The Last Ship". Even the wife likes watching with me and she is very anti-tv. I don't expect it to last very long. None of the "end-of-the-world" series I start liking survive more than a season or two.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 23, 2014)

Did anyone catch the season premier of Scorpion last night? LadyFox had it on when I was supposed to be doing homework but it was seemingly good. The ending with the passenger jet and the Ferrari was pretty ridiculous but awesome at the same time.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dU_hJscvdXU#t=251


----------



## goodal (Sep 23, 2014)

No, but we finally saw the end of American Ninja Warrior. It doesn't get much closer than that. The boys were pretty bummed.


----------



## Supe (Sep 23, 2014)

I am already in Sherlock withdrawal.

Behind an episode already on Sons of Anarchy, too. Ray Donovan is getting interesting again, too.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 23, 2014)

I watched Scorpion last night. I liked it. Mrs NJ didn't. She thinks with the wrong side of her brain


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 23, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> I watched Scorpion last night. I liked it. Mrs NJ didn't. She thinks with the wrong side of her brain


What's not to like? Physics calcs, stats calcs, computer system exploits, oh my!

LF was shaking her head at me because not all of what they were saying about WiFi and cellular technology was accurate.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 23, 2014)

wife and daughter get in to "the voice" this time of year, I don't really see the draw, maybe Adam Levine is good looking IDK....

I am finishing off the SOA and then waiting on TWD, I am sure to be disappointed with TWD..

Ive DVR'ed' Under the Dome" but it really lost its appeal.. its like a very week lost..


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 23, 2014)

once you get past the plot of the book I don't see how under the dome could really keep going for multiple seasons without losing the appeal.


----------



## buffalo (Sep 23, 2014)

Here is the current list:

Charlie Rose

NFL football

reruns of WKRP in Cincinnati

reruns of All in the Family

The majority of TV just doen't do anything for me these days.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 23, 2014)

I don't normally watch Survivor and "reality" shows like that. However, I caught a commercial for this season's Survivor. John Rocker and his girlfriend, Julie McGee, will be contestants. I may have to break my rule for this one.


----------



## buffalo (Sep 23, 2014)

buffalo said:


> Here is the current list:
> 
> Charlie Rose
> 
> ...


And "Frontline" can be awesome if I remember to watch it.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 23, 2014)

I am also interested in seeing John Rocker- the guy that got hated for being honest..

WKRP in Cincinati? man where can I find those reruns? those were pretty sweet back in the day


----------



## buffalo (Sep 23, 2014)

The episodes are just as good as I remembered them. The show has aged well. I have a sub-station called "antenna television". You can search your cable programming to see if it's on in your neck of the woods.


----------



## buffalo (Sep 23, 2014)

Here's one show I didn't think of that I always tune into for NEW episodes, regardless: SNL.


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 23, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Did anyone catch the season premier of Scorpion last night? LadyFox had it on when I was supposed to be doing homework but it was seemingly good. The ending with the passenger jet and the Ferrari was pretty ridiculous but awesome at the same time.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dU_hJscvdXU#t=251




It sounded good, so I DVRd it. Glad to her it has promise, there's a lack of decent TV on lately.


----------



## willsee (Sep 23, 2014)

Blacklist

Shark Tank

Million Dollar Listing New York

The Strain

I think that's it


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 23, 2014)

big bang...we dvrd it last night to watch tonight.

bones new season starts on thursday!!!


----------



## cement (Sep 23, 2014)

Lilyhammer on netflicks


----------



## MetsFan (Sep 24, 2014)

Have these shows DVR'ed:

Scorpion, Forever, Big Bang, Gotham

Will have these DVR'ed after next week:

Grey's Anatomy, Flash, Arrow.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 24, 2014)

a little disappointed with the hr season premier of big bang.


----------



## willsee (Sep 24, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> a little disappointed with the hr season premier of big bang.


i quit watching a couple of seasons ago

With them getting a large payday I imagine it will continue to slide downhill.


----------



## ktulu (Sep 24, 2014)

we watched the season premieres of NCIS and A Person of Interest last night. Sleepy Hollow and NCIS LA on Monday.

also watched NCIS NOLA last night too. I liked it, especially since I was just down in NOLA last week for work and recognized a ton of locations.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 24, 2014)

I hope they end Big Bang theory with the jocks from HS showing up and beating up the nerds in their apartment while they are playing WOW


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 24, 2014)

the network already agreed to 3 more seasons so it will be awhile. The episodes can be hit or miss. both this week just happened to be misses.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 24, 2014)

It was like the office for me.. Funny for a few seasons but downhill fast after that...


----------



## goodal (Sep 24, 2014)

&lt;--- has never seen big bang, but apparently i'm the only one.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 24, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> the network already agreed to 3 more seasons so it will be awhile. The episodes can be hit or miss. both this week just happened to be misses.


glad I missed them. they are on the DVR


----------



## blybrook PE (Sep 24, 2014)

goodal said:


> &lt;--- has never seen big bang, but apparently i'm the only one.


Nope. Am in the same boat as you are. Never seen an episode of it.

Did catch an episode of Person of Interest the other night. May check it out again.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 24, 2014)

we were late to the big bang game...we have only watched the last two seasons or so as they happened. All the rest were while on rerun.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 8, 2014)

ok so we caught a couple minutes of scorpion this week. Seriously...it is just a remake of alphas with super smart whiz kids instead a super power.


----------



## Supe (Oct 8, 2014)

Watched the two hour premiere of Homeland on Sunday. Started a bit slow for my liking, but that's been true of most of their seasons thus far.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 8, 2014)

Signed up for my free month of Amazon Prime yesterday, I will be spending the next month checking out the various things there to see if it's worth the $100/yr.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 9, 2014)

mr snick was watching parts of the new tv series Flash. It sounded like a bad shark boy and lava girl episode.


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 9, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> mr snick was watching parts of the new tv series Flash. It sounded like a bad shark boy and lava girl episode.


It was bad.


----------



## Supe (Oct 9, 2014)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Signed up for my free month of Amazon Prime yesterday, I will be spending the next month checking out the various things there to see if it's worth the $100/yr.




Its at least a good as Netflix, minus the Netflix original series. I take advantage of Prime mostly around the holidays for shipping, and for shipping of large items. If I order one or two bulky items, I make my money back on it.


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 9, 2014)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Signed up for my free month of Amazon Prime yesterday, I will be spending the next month checking out the various things there to see if it's worth the $100/yr.




let me know, we are thinking about suspending our tv from feb to sept this next year (we can not give up football)


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 9, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> Dexman PE PMP said:
> 
> 
> > Signed up for my free month of Amazon Prime yesterday, I will be spending the next month checking out the various things there to see if it's worth the $100/yr.
> ...


National TV covers almost every NFL game (except MNF if it's not local)...


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 9, 2014)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > Dexman PE PMP said:
> ...




not really wanting to deal with hooking up anything at this place to try to get a signal


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 9, 2014)

$30 set of rabbit ears is really all you need. I just installed a larger, more permanent setup in the attic to cover the whole house. KF taught me that.


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 9, 2014)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> $30 set of rabbit ears is really all you need. I just installed a larger, more permanent setup in the attic to cover the whole house. KF taught me that.




No I tried them last time the satellite went out and got nothing. There is a gigantic metal thing on the roof, I just can't figure out what wire out of the 40 that dangle down is actually connected to it.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 9, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> Dexman PE PMP said:
> 
> 
> > engineergurl said:
> ...


You don't have to if you know the way of the ninja. All you need is an internet connection. 



engineergurl said:


> Dexman PE PMP said:
> 
> 
> > $30 set of rabbit ears is really all you need. I just installed a larger, more permanent setup in the attic to cover the whole house. KF taught me that.
> ...


Yes but that was probably the directional variety and could have been corroded some being outdoors. Would severely impact your signal reception. I'm betting it also wasn't amplified which is "strike 2".


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 9, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > Dexman PE PMP said:
> ...




No I took the rabbit ears out of a drawer and put them on top of the tv and didn't get anything... I couldn't figure out how to connect to the thing on the roof... geesh, if you are going to tell me I'm wrong, at least read what I wrote first


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 9, 2014)

An amplified antenna is a must unless you live near the source, and even then it needs to be in a good spot in the house. Even with the amplifier and the antenna pointed in the right direction, channel 4 still gets shaky.


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 9, 2014)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> An amplified antenna is a must unless you live near the source, and even then it needs to be in a good spot in the house. Even with the amplifier and the antenna pointed in the right direction, channel 4 still gets shaky.




I'm sure, just seems like a lot of effort to put in to a rental house


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 9, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> Dexman PE PMP said:
> 
> 
> > An amplified antenna is a must unless you live near the source, and even then it needs to be in a good spot in the house. Even with the amplifier and the antenna pointed in the right direction, channel 4 still gets shaky.
> ...


Agreed. Would not have done it if it weren't my house. So it would be the internet option for you. Which is completely reliable for you.


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 9, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > Dexman PE PMP said:
> ...




HA you're funny

I am just destined to deal with the civil war ghosts screwing with everything until we move


----------



## blybrook PE (Oct 9, 2014)

Started watching person of interest.

The machine looks like something K1F3 would develop. Right up his alley...


----------



## Supe (Dec 11, 2014)

So, did anyone catch the final episode of Sons of Anarchy?



Spoiler



What a major flop of a last episode. The club should have been the one to take out Jax. The idiotic 25 MPH police chase, all the Jesus bread/wine references, the fact that Jax shoots a guy outside of what was either a jail or courthouse and isn't pursued by anyone... Kurt Sutter gave zero fucks about that one after what was otherwise an OK season.

I will say, I am SO glad I will never have to hear anymore of the soundtrack for that show. Between last week's Katy Segal singing and all of the other shitty covers that are piped in during completely irrelevent sequences, I just couldn't take it anymore...


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 11, 2014)

The only thing that I liked about the final episode was who was driving the semi truck.


----------



## Supe (Dec 11, 2014)

That about sums it up.

The real question - what will fill the SOA time slot? FX is really phasing out a lot of shows that haven't been filled - SOA, Rescue Me, Justified is heading into its last season... they better come up with something good, and fast.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 11, 2014)

Just finished Dexter. Time to move on to something new, just not quite sure what yet.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 11, 2014)

Supe said:


> That about sums it up.
> 
> The real question - what will fill the SOA time slot? FX is really phasing out a lot of shows that haven't been filled - SOA, Rescue Me, Justified is heading into its last season... they better come up with something good, and fast.


fx has become a movie marathon channel of late. They buy one movie and replay it all day for a couple days...annoying actually


----------



## Supe (Dec 11, 2014)

ramnares said:


> Just finished Dexter. Time to move on to something new, just not quite sure what yet




Assuming Netflix, there's House of Cards and The Blacklist if you haven't seen them yet.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 11, 2014)

I never got into Justified..

I am sure they have something planned to fill the time slot. Too much of a money generator for them not to have something!

Its funny how you forget these shows. I was addicted to Rescue Me but I couldn't tell you for the life of me how that show ended?

I thought the Shield ending was better than SOA for the most part. (was that also a Sutter show)?


----------



## Supe (Dec 11, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I never got into Justified..
> 
> I am sure they have something planned to fill the time slot. Too much of a money generator for them not to have something!
> 
> ...




Rescue Me ended with Lou's death.

As for The Shield, no idea - I never got into that show.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 11, 2014)

Supe said:


> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> > Just finished Dexter. Time to move on to something new, just not quite sure what yet
> ...




House of Cards is definitely on the list. I'm thinking of starting The Newsroom first...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm a Longmire fan. I'm glad that Netflix picked up season 4. I have a friend who is a regular actor on the show (Ferg).


----------



## Supe (Dec 11, 2014)

My oldest sister is usually a good judge of decent Netflix content, and she said Damages is one of her favorite shows. Stars Glenn Close as a cut throat lawyer.


----------



## jeb6294 (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm in the process of ditching cable so I've been catching up on Sons of Anarchy on Netflix. On one hand I wish I hadn't waited so long to start watching. On the other hand, it's nice being able to sit down and watch the whole thing with no commercials and no breaks between shows.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 30, 2014)

I finally got Netflix a couple of months ago, and have gone old-school and started watching the entire X-Files series (after finishing Bob's Burgers, of course!).

I only watched the last two seasons when it was on, and picked up a few re-runs. There are certainly some less than stellar episodes, but some are just outstanding. The "Colony" two-parter from Season 2 (1995) was worthy of a stand-alone movie, IMO.


----------



## cement (Dec 30, 2014)

between Netflix and some streaming sites that I've found I'm going to dump the dish and save myself 70 bucks a month. I'll put up some rabbit ears in the attic. has anyone had experience with those digital ones?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 31, 2014)

cement said:


> between Netflix and some streaming sites that I've found I'm going to dump the dish and save myself 70 bucks a month. I'll put up some rabbit ears in the attic. has anyone had experience with those digital ones?


Yup. Find my posts. Dex and I just recently went through this. Best decision ever. Cable-free for 3 years now!


----------



## jeb6294 (Dec 31, 2014)

cement said:


> between Netflix and some streaming sites that I've found I'm going to dump the dish and save myself 70 bucks a month. I'll put up some rabbit ears in the attic. has anyone had experience with those digital ones?




I got one of the flat antennas from Amazon for &lt;$20. It seems to work really well, but then again, I am currently only about 10 miles from downtown Cincinnati. They've got an amplified version if you're further out, but I'm getting 20-something channels with the cheapie.

I've already got the laptop rigged up to the TV via HDMI and a wireless keyboard/touchpad. That's what I've been using for Netflix since the internet version is much nicer than the app on my blu-ray player. The current setup seems to be working pretty well, but I may see about building a PC that's a little more robust to replace the laptop.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 31, 2014)

jeb6294 said:


> cement said:
> 
> 
> > between Netflix and some streaming sites that I've found I'm going to dump the dish and save myself 70 bucks a month. I'll put up some rabbit ears in the attic. has anyone had experience with those digital ones?
> ...


I believe Dex and I have the same Terk HD antenna that's also amplified. I get close 30 channels, most in HD and looks great. I have yet to have any signal degradation, even in inclement weather. Antenna is pointed in the most optimal direction (as indicated by antennaweb.org) and also mounted in the attic.

As for the PC, I just recently built a nice compact ITX PC for a client that would probably be perfect as a multi-media PC. Let me know if you're interested and I can send you the specs.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 31, 2014)

Cem- I got one of the $30 ones from wal mart to use for my garage tv.. Works really well to be honest..... Your up high but have trees so you may need a nicer set up!

I called to cancel my comcast cable last summer and they gave me internet + cable: HBO for $99/ month for a year.... Really can't beat that.....Internet alone is like $65/ month.....

So maybe next summer well go full wireless when I can stream HBO (GOT).....


----------



## goodal (Dec 31, 2014)

I would love to do this, but what about TBS, TNT, ESPN for sports? Not to mention Fox sports Midwest or South. Can you get those without a dish or cable?


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 31, 2014)

That's the major drawback... Hard to do if you are a sports junkie / fan...


----------



## csb (Dec 31, 2014)

I finally finished HIMYM. I was close to not having it spoiled and then I accidentally saw some "Year in Review" that mildly ruined it.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 31, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Internet alone is like $65/ month.....
> 
> So maybe next summer well go full wireless when I can stream HBO (GOT).....


:blink: That high?! For what UL/DL speeds?



goodal said:


> I would love to do this, but what about TBS, TNT, ESPN for sports? Not to mention Fox sports Midwest or South. Can you get those without a dish or cable?


Depends on what shows you watch. Most of the TBS/TNT/USA etc. can be streamed online using Hulu+/Netflix or the actual show's website itself will typically allow full content streaming (minus the prime movie channels). ESPN is a bit more of a challenge but can also be streamed online through various methods (how I watch TNF and MNF).



csb said:


> I finally finished HIMYM. I was close to not having it spoiled and then I accidentally saw some "Year in Review" that mildly ruined it.


What did you think? LadyFox thought "it ended dumb". LOL


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 31, 2014)

I don't know what the speeds are but the only other option here is Century Link (&amp; everyone tells me it sucks). AT&amp;T doesn't have fiber in my area...

It works pretty well, 2 kids on XBOX, one kid doing something else on the internet, plus wife and I - no problems.. Its just what stuff cost in the "city"


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 31, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I don't know what the speeds are but the only other option here is Century Link (&amp; everyone tells me it sucks). AT&amp;T doesn't have fiber in my area...
> 
> It works pretty well, 2 kids on XBOX, one kid doing something else on the internet, plus wife and I - no problems.. Its just what stuff cost in the "city"


I'd still be interested to see what that premium gets you for speeds. I'm also in the major metropolitan area and Internet alone isn't that expensive. Unless you are getting business-class type speeds. LOL


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 31, 2014)

I think the bill is actually $49.99 but then you have a ton of Bullshit taxes and fee's that Obama likes to add in..

I don't like AT&amp;T but I wish they would run more fiber in the area so there would at least be some competition!


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 31, 2014)

the chicago burbs with comcast got all new boxes and routers forced upon them the provider to make internet speeds faster. both my parents and ILs have actually had a drop in speed since the new faster equipment


----------



## csb (Dec 31, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > Internet alone is like $65/ month.....
> ...


I'd concur. I got really into the plotline that happened over the last season to have it all pushed aside for the final two episodes.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 31, 2014)

we are not really watching any prime time shows anymore- outside of TWD...... really isn't much out there when we look... ready for GOT and True Detective.. I hope HBO's streaming option isn't a fortune when they separate from cable next year! we did enjoy that FX show Married...


----------



## jeb6294 (Dec 31, 2014)

Just for kicks I taped my antenna to the window next to the TV and I got really good reception just by doing that.

I think most every channel has their own website nowadays and provide episodes online and I'll still get the network shows over the antenna. I may see about either getting a TV tuner for the laptop or adding one to a new computer so I can use my PC as a DVR.

I haven't cut the cable quite yet, but the more I use it, I'm realizing the hardest thing will be losing the ability to scroll through the channel guide and finding something to watch...note, not necessarily a show I want to watch so much as finding something random to pass the time until something good comes on if that makes sense.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 31, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> the chicago burbs with comcast got all new boxes and routers forced upon them the provider to make internet speeds faster. both my parents and ILs have actually had a drop in speed since the new faster equipment


This happened to us, too. The new modem has as router built into it, and our wifi UL/DL speeds now suck in the house. We are probably going to bridge the signal with our router that we used before the "upgrade".


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 2, 2015)

Mrs Dex has been into Grays Anatomy on Netflix. She watched a few shows each day. It's not a bad show.


----------



## cement (Jan 2, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> Cem- I got one of the $30 ones from wal mart to use for my garage tv.. Works really well to be honest..... Your up high but have trees so you may need a nicer set up!


LOL, the transmission towers on Lookout mountain make the garage doors open spontaneously around here, so maybe all I need is a coat hanger!


----------



## P-E (Jan 3, 2015)

Was liking The Newsroom. Now that it is cancelled I'll have to resort to watching mind numbing reruns of jersey shore.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 4, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> I hope HBO's streaming option isn't a fortune when they separate from cable next year! we did enjoy that FX show Married...


Should be less than $10/mo based on various reports (similar to Hulu+). I don't need it though. :asthanos:



Dexman PE PMP said:


> Mrs Dex has been into Grays Anatomy on Netflix. She watched a few shows each day. It's not a bad show.


Ha ha. Just give it time to suck. It becomes horrible.


----------



## P-E (Jan 4, 2015)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Mrs Dex has been into Grays Anatomy on Netflix. She watched a few shows each day. It's not a bad show.


Ha ha. Just give it time to suck. It becomes horrible.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 4, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> Dexman PE PMP said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs Dex has been into Grays Anatomy on Netflix. She watched a few shows each day. It's not a bad show.
> ...



Once I start watching a show I tend to tenaciously hang on until the bitter end, but good grief Grey's Anatomy has gotten so bad I can hardly stand to watch it any more.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 4, 2015)

^ ha ha. I know what you mean. LOST got that way for me as well. I couldn't even tell you what season of Gray's we stopped watching. It's been that long. LOL


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 4, 2015)

Mrs NJ watches that crappy show. I refuse to. Even a crappy Thursday night football game is better than that show.


----------



## P-E (Jan 4, 2015)

Njm I feel your pain. Same boat here. I'd even watch a jets game.


----------



## Supe (Jan 5, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ ha ha. I know what you mean. LOST got that way for me as well. I couldn't even tell you what season of Gray's we stopped watching. It's been that long. LOL




When I saw the final episode of Lost, I immediately called my sister and bitched her out (she was the one who told me to watch the show). Those were far too many hours of my life I'll never get back.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 5, 2015)

It's like the writers of all these shows go way off the deep end around season 3-- even 24 was pretty awful after season 2...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 5, 2015)

We will probably watch the whole thing. We just started season 9 the other day and it is starting to get harder to watch.


----------



## csb (Jan 5, 2015)

I got my parents a Roku for Christmas and they watched Orange is the New Black in the time since. They both enjoyed it, but my mom texted me, "There's a lot of sex!"


----------



## Supe (Jan 5, 2015)

csb said:


> I got my parents a Roku for Christmas and they watched Orange is the New Black in the time since. They both enjoyed it, but my mom texted me, "There's a lot of sex!"




Giggity.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 5, 2015)

goodal said:


> I would love to do this, but what about TBS, TNT, ESPN for sports? Not to mention Fox sports Midwest or South. Can you get those without a dish or cable?





Road Guy said:


> That's the major drawback... Hard to do if you are a sports junkie / fan...


And soon sports fans will have an option with cutting cable. At some point in 2015, one could theoretically only be paying for HBO, ESPN, Hulu+, and Netflix and be pretty squared away on the streaming front. Though I would probably only sign up for ESPN streaming during NFL season.

http://gizmodo.com/you-can-now-stream-espn-on-the-web-for-20-a-month-1677531245?utm_campaign=socialflow_gizmodo_facebook&amp;utm_source=gizmodo_facebook&amp;utm_medium=socialflow


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 5, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> goodal said:
> 
> 
> > I would love to do this, but what about TBS, TNT, ESPN for sports? Not to mention Fox sports Midwest or South. Can you get those without a dish or cable?
> ...




if you live where there is reliable service.... we had them come out to the house to test for a HomeFusion broadband device and they still couldn't get us on a 4G network


----------



## csb (Jan 5, 2015)

I like that I live in less boondocky boondocks than you must live in.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 5, 2015)

What the heck is...never mind. I will Google it.


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 5, 2015)

csb said:


> I like that I live in less boondocky boondocks than you must live in.




I totally just stalked you and you are not in the boondocks, lol


----------



## csb (Jan 5, 2015)

See also[SIZE=small][edit][/SIZE]


Podunk
Hinterland

Yokel

Hillbilly

Jíbaro

Middle of nowhere (disambiguation)

Waikikamukau


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 5, 2015)

csb said:


> See also[SIZE=small][edit][/SIZE]
> 
> 
> Podunk
> ...




east bumblef**k


----------



## csb (Jan 5, 2015)

BFE- Beyond Far Egypt (if you're under twelve) or Beyond F-ing Egypt (if you're twelve or over)


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 5, 2015)

csb said:


> BFE- Beyond Far Egypt (if you're under twelve) or Beyond F-ing Egypt (if you're twelve or over)






"serial killer territory"? lmao


----------



## csb (Jan 5, 2015)

It's also "Carrie Mathison Chasing Nicholas Brody" territory.


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 5, 2015)

That does look like our back woods... except there aren't any civil war ghosts in that photo.


----------



## Supe (Jan 6, 2015)

Homeland's over, SOA is done, all caught up on The Blacklist, and everything else isn't back on yet. I'm out of things to watch


----------



## csb (Jan 6, 2015)

Can you watch Breaking Bad for me and just give me a highlights recap of each episode, complete with screenshots?


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 6, 2015)

Just watch seasons 1 &amp; 2 and then the final season.

Anyone catch that new medieval comedy on abc? Gauntlet or something? The Previews looked pretty funny.


----------



## Supe (Jan 6, 2015)

csb said:


> Can you watch Breaking Bad for me and just give me a highlights recap of each episode, complete with screenshots?




I promise, I started doing this, and then realized it read more like the plot to the move "RV", so I deleted it.


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 6, 2015)

we watched diners, drive in's and dives last night because we couldn't find anything on after Wheel of Fortune. One of our new years resolutions is to stay up later (HA HA, I know sounds strange) so we are going to have to figure out how to occupy that extra hour or so of time when we make the effort.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 6, 2015)

Are there any American Horror Story watchers here? It's really the only recent TV serial that intrigues me.


----------



## jeb6294 (Jan 6, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > That's the major drawback... Hard to do if you are a sports junkie / fan...
> ...


Although the season is winding down, I may already have the solution for (NFL) football season. I can usually watch Cincinnati live on my Verizon phone with their NFL Mobile app. Would just need to get an adapter to connect the iPhone to the HDMI input on the TV. Would be watching at home via wi-fi so the streaming should be good and wouldn't be cutting into my data plan. Now, just need to figure out college football and MLB.



Supe said:


> Homeland's over, SOA is done, all caught up on The Blacklist, and everything else isn't back on yet. I'm out of things to watch


Is this all on Netflix? Haven't watched it yet, but I've read enough good things about Marco Polo that I went ahead and added it to my "to watch" list. New Daredevil series is supposed to be coming too. Supposed to be pretty good. Hopefully it's better than the movie...can't be any worse.


----------



## csb (Jan 6, 2015)

Supe said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > Can you watch Breaking Bad for me and just give me a highlights recap of each episode, complete with screenshots?
> ...




So there's a poop volcano in Breaking Bad?


----------



## Supe (Jan 6, 2015)

csb said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > csb said:
> ...




That whole show was a poop volcano.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 6, 2015)

jeb6294 said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Road Guy said:
> ...


Tried that. The NFL app (which I also have) disables HDMI output when video is playing. And the adapter itself is relatively cheap so it would have been a good solution.


----------



## jeb6294 (Jan 7, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> jeb6294 said:
> 
> 
> > Although the season is winding down, I may already have the solution for (NFL) football season. I can usually watch Cincinnati live on my Verizon phone with their NFL Mobile app. Would just need to get an adapter to connect the iPhone to the HDMI input on the TV. Would be watching at home via wi-fi so the streaming should be good and wouldn't be cutting into my data plan. Now, just need to figure out college football and MLB.
> ...




Well $hit, I did not know that. Wonder if it would let you mirror it with Apple TV or Chromecast?


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 7, 2015)

chromecast is starting to put limits on what it will stream. I forgot what mr snick has on his phone that he can no longer stream tot he tv via chromecast.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 11, 2015)

Is mad men worth watching?


----------



## Supe (Jan 12, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> Is mad men worth watching?




The first couple of seasons are. The last few have been complete visual diarrhea.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 12, 2015)

Watched Agent Carter with LadyFox. Not too bad. Cool to see some flash backs and references to the first Captain America movie.


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 12, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> Watched Agent Carter with LadyFox. Not too bad. Cool to see some flash backs and references to the first Captain America movie.




we kind of thought it looked stupid and didn't get more than a few min into it


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 12, 2015)

I started watching in the middle. It really didn't not hold my interest....other than she's pretty hot.


----------



## MetsFan (Jan 12, 2015)

My wife liked it more than I did. I did enjoy the references though.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 12, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Watched Agent Carter with LadyFox. Not too bad. Cool to see some flash backs and references to the first Captain America movie.
> ...


LOL. Not surprising since neither of you even like that genre.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 12, 2015)

Twin peaks is coming back!


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 12, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> Twin peaks is coming back!




I guess you are taking about a woman...right? Who is she?

I feel stupid.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 12, 2015)

Twin Peaks - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twin_Peaks

Mobile-friendly - Twin Peaks is an American television serial drama created by Mark Frost and David Lynch. It follows an investigation ...

‎Episodes - ‎Kyle MacLachlan - ‎David Lynch - ‎List of Twin Peaks characters


----------



## cement (Jan 14, 2015)

Dark Knight said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > *Twin peaks* is coming back!
> ...


there's a hooters type bar that goes by that name around here. not that I've been in there....


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 14, 2015)

I haven't been there yet but I am their friend on facebook and it does look intriguing!


----------



## jeb6294 (Jan 14, 2015)

For whatever reason "Framework" kept my attention last night. Reality show on Spike TV that's just like the other 8 million shows on nowadays, but this one revolves around building furniture. Must be that it appeals to an Engineer more than a British guy screaming at wannabe cooks does.

Typical format...bunch of people have to build something new each week and the worst guy goes home. The winner gets his stuff put in some store somewhere and becomes a "famous" furniture guy (didn't realize there was such a thing). First show they had to build a piece of furniture out of reclaimed boat parts. Second show they had to build a ping pong table. The judges are pretty brutal which ups the entertainment factor.


----------



## MetsFan (Jan 14, 2015)

Have any of you watched the Carbonaro Effect or Impractical Jokers on TRUTV? I caught them randomly surfing channels and some of the stuff they do is hilarious.


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 15, 2015)

MetsFan said:


> Have any of you watched the Carbonaro Effect or Impractical Jokers on TRUTV? I caught them randomly surfing channels and some of the stuff they do is hilarious.




There aren't too many episodes of Carbonara, and I think I've seen them all. I love how people just go along him. Sal is my favorite on Impractical Jokers, they were touring locally here (or soon) but the dates didn't work out so my husband could go


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 19, 2015)

I like carbonaro effect. Impractical jokers not so much


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 19, 2015)

The Carbanara Effect? Is that like when you add pasta and bacon to something and see what happens?


----------



## Supe (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2015)

The Mrs. and I just started watching Sherlock on Netflix and we're hooked after the first 3 episodes. We need to get back into House of Cards, but it's been so long since we watched it, we'd probably have to start back at the beginning.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jan 19, 2015)

Funny you mention that Ble. I had started watching Sherlock and took a break to prep for the PE exam. I just watched the first Season and am completely hooked again. Too bad there aren't many episodes/seasons of that show.


----------



## Supe (Jan 19, 2015)

And they take foreeeeeeeeeever between seasons of Sherlock.

Ble - Better get moving on House of Cars, new season starts soon!


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 19, 2015)

Glad to hear Sherlock is good. I got the first season (3 episodes) on DVD for Christmas.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 19, 2015)

Ble_PE said:


> The Mrs. and I just started watching Sherlock on Netflix and we're hooked after the first 3 episodes. We need to get back into House of Cards, but it's been so long since we watched it, we'd probably have to start back at the beginning.





Ramnares P.E. said:


> Funny you mention that Ble. I had started watching Sherlock and took a break to prep for the PE exam. I just watched the first Season and am completely hooked again. Too bad there aren't many episodes/seasons of that show.





mudpuppy said:


> Glad to hear Sherlock is good. I got the first season (3 episodes) on DVD for Christmas.


Ya Sherlock (BBC version) is a great show. Benedict C. is pretty epic in his role as is Watson. Each story goes into quite a bit of depth on how it happened and really hooks you. Just wait until Moriarty makes a brief appearance. [email protected] The pool scene is one of my favorites.


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2015)

^ that is a great show. we binge watched it on netflicks. our netflicks has closed captions set up, (I'm not sure how) but it helped at times.

We are now binge streaming Downton Abbey on one of those questionable streaming sites. Great show, but I need the captions!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 20, 2015)

We just finished the episode that your talking about fox. When it ended we were both like "You have got to be kidding me!" Great show so far, and that pool scene was great.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 20, 2015)

Mrs Dex loved Sherlock. I would catch a part here and there, but never saw a complete episode.

Apparently there is quite the female following of Benedict. They call themselves Cumberbitches.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 20, 2015)

Ble_PE said:


> We just finished the episode that your talking about fox. When it ended we were both like "You have got to be kidding me!" Great show so far, and that pool scene was great.


Wasn't that great?! I was on the edge of my seat.

"Catch.......you.......later." "NO YOU WON'T!!!!" LMAO!!


----------



## Supe (Jan 21, 2015)

I started marathon watching Orange is the New Black while confined to the couch yesterday. It's not as great as people make it out to be, but still decently funny and not as chick-flick-ish as I had assumed it would be. Also a decent amount of boobage and lesbian scenes.


----------



## jeb6294 (Jan 21, 2015)

I just finished up Sons of Anarchy on Netflix so now I am busy Googling to see if I can find anything about when they're getting Season 7. Sounds like I may need to start Orange is the New Black in the meantime.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 22, 2015)

Ok RG, I'll take the bate. Vegas vacation is on IFC right now.


----------



## jeb6294 (Jan 23, 2015)

Holy $hitballs. I haven't tried to watch anything yet so I don't want to get too excited, but if this thing works like it's supposed to, I'm not waiting anymore and I'll be cutting my cord.

I heard about Popcorn Time yesterday. Supposed to be like Netflix, but with a lot of new stuff on it. I didn't think about again until last night just before bed so I got it loaded on my computer but didn't have time to try and watch anything yet.

Visually, it looks a lot like Netflix. The list of shows/movies was pretty impressive so hopefully it works as well as it's supposed to. Of course, the first thing I searched for was SOA. Popped right up...all 7 seasons. Since it was late, I didn't browse through the movies but I did notice Guardians of the Galaxy right up top which is a good sign. Just have to try it out tonight...hopefully it works as well as Netflix too.

BTW...Supe, I started watching Orange the other night and (so far) I'd say your assessment is dead on, i.e. not earth shattering but a decent watch...with boobs and lesbians.


----------



## goodal (Jan 23, 2015)

Popcorn Time is very illegal, if you care about that. I think it has been pulled from the interwebz.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 23, 2015)

goodal said:


> Popcorn Time is very illegal, if you care about that. I think it has been pulled from the interwebz.


It's only illegal to the people responsible for hosting that media. Though I believe the servers reside in the Netherlands so it's difficult for networks to pursue. It's similar to how major US sporting events are also streamed in other countries. So long as you aren't recording the material and re-distributing it, it's fair game.


----------



## jeb6294 (Jan 23, 2015)

Hey, look over there...a squirrel. Now move along. Nothing to see here.


----------



## jeb6294 (Jan 26, 2015)

Not that I would know personally, but from what I hear, Popcorn Time works pretty well. Doesn't stream quite as well as Netflix, but that can be remedied by pausing the movie.TV show right when it starts and letting it "catch up" for a bit before starting it. Hopefully that's something that would go away if I...ehh, I mean this guy I know...can get the cable company to bump up his internet speed in his current plan to match the new fiber optic stuff the phone company just put in.


----------



## Supe (Jan 26, 2015)

Black Sails finally started up again on Starz. Looking forward to this season! They always manage to make each episode not boring. Even the ones with more dialogue still have action sequences that break things up. And lots of boobage.


----------



## cement (Jan 26, 2015)

^ I have to catch up. I'm watching that on a _pirate _streaming site


----------



## MetsFan (Jan 26, 2015)

jeb6294 said:


> Not that I would know personally, but from what I hear, Popcorn Time works pretty well. Doesn't stream quite as well as Netflix, but that can be remedied by pausing the movie.TV show right when it starts and letting it "catch up" for a bit before starting it. Hopefully that's something that would go away if I...ehh, I mean this guy I know...can get the cable company to bump up his internet speed in his current plan to match the new fiber optic stuff the phone company just put in.




I haven't tried Popcorn Time specifically, but any of those movies hosted on putlocker or vidfile or whatever never work for me. I don't know if Verizon is throttling those websites, but even when I pause the video, I have to wait at least an hour for it to load completely, and even that's not guaranteed since it can crash half way through. I have 50Mbps up and down, so I doubt speed is a problem.

On topic, I started watching Brain Games on the Nat Geo channel. That's a fun show with all sorts of cool trivia. My son was so proud of being able to hear the 18 kHz frequency while I was saying I couldn't hear anything.


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 2, 2015)

Finished Sons of Anarchy last night. There were spoilers everywhere so I already knew how it ended and it was still rough to watch. I was rather amused by the was Jax was able to stroll around and wrap up all his loose ends over the course of the day, but no APB went out until he was done.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 2, 2015)

Does anyone watch Suits? Currently watching it here and there with LadyFox and it's pretty good. Kind of getting addicted to it.


----------



## Supe (Feb 2, 2015)

jeb6294 said:


> Finished Sons of Anarchy last night. There were spoilers everywhere so I already knew how it ended and it was still rough to watch. I was rather amused by the was Jax was able to stroll around and wrap up all his loose ends over the course of the day, but no APB went out until he was done.




That last episode was one of the biggest steaming piles I've ever seen.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 2, 2015)

I really liked the first season Of "the Americans". Second season was a little slow... Now it's almost moving in reverse.....I know actual spy stuff is like that but they need to jazz it up more than the weird looking guy having sex with homely secretaries...


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 20, 2015)

so two and a half men FINALLY ended last night. While I haven't watched in quite some time, I did last night. I found the episode to be entertaining to say the least. Without any spoilers for the 3 or 4 possible remaining fans out there, it was worth the watch to at least put that final nail in the coffin.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm impatiently waiting for the new season of GoT!


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 20, 2015)

Now that I finished SOA and Orange is the New Black, I've started on GoT. Just finished Season 1. My initial thought was, "why are people so into this", but I do find myself wanting to start the next episode each time I finish one. One of the guys here at work also told me that it's one of those shows that gets better, i.e. the first season kind of sets the stage.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 20, 2015)

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> I'm impatiently waiting for the new season of GoT!


Have you seen the trailer yet for Season 5??? PUMPED!



jeb6294 said:


> Now that I finished SOA and Orange is the New Black, I've started on GoT. Just finished Season 1. My initial thought was, "why are people so into this", but I do find myself wanting to start the next episode each time I finish one. One of the guys here at work also told me that it's one of those shows that gets better, i.e. the first season kind of sets the stage.


Oh boy, you don't know what you're in for. You should probably stay indoors for the next 2 weeks. Prepare to be hooked Jeb. LOL


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> so two and a half men FINALLY ended last night. While I haven't watched in quite some time, I did last night. I found the episode to be entertaining to say the least. Without any spoilers for the 3 or 4 possible remaining fans out there, it was worth the watch to at least put that final nail in the coffin.




Unless it ended with Asshole Kutcher being beheaded by Charlie Sheen, I'm not interested.

Anyone see Man Seeking Woman yet? I'm not usually a fan of Seth Rogan's cronies, but the show is pretty damned funny most of the time.

This season of IASIP has been pretty solid, too. I've been getting decent laughs out of Broad City, which I just started recording.

I'm not particularly enamored by the final season of Justified thus far, so I hope it picks up soon.

I will say that I am addicted to the show "Rehab Addict" (no pun intended). In part because I like woodwork and seeing home restoration, but mostly because I am totally in love with Nicole Curtis and have declared her as my TV wife.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 20, 2015)

Man Seeking Woman is interesting to say the least. I've seen the first two shows and they were pretty funny. Like more and more of the programming these days, the writers are pretty demented.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2015)

MA_PE said:


> Man Seeking Woman is interesting to say the least. I've seen the first two shows and they were pretty funny. Like more and more of the programming these days, the writers are pretty demented.




If you see last week's episode with "Tanaka the Japanese penis monster", you'll understand just how true that really is.

P.S - I don't know if Eric Andre is involved in the writing, but that dude is batshit crazy. He was on an episode of Attack of the Show before G4 went defunct, where he stripped naked. No joke, the entire screen was pixellated and the audio was beeped for about a solid 5 minutes of the show. When the show came back on the air, Sara Underwood couldn't even regain composure.


----------



## Supe (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm about 5 episodes deep into Season 3 of House of Cards, and I'm not sold on it yet. It just doesn't move as quickly as the previous seasons, and the writing doesn't seem anywhere near as crisp as the first two. Some of it is kind of campy, with a very "oh, we forgot Frank Underwood is supposed to be a bad-ass, lets completely disrupt the scene and throw in a cheesy, bad one-liner" kind of vibe.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 5, 2015)

Supe said:


> I'm about 5 episodes deep into Season 3 of House of Cards, and I'm not sold on it yet. It just doesn't move as quickly as the previous seasons, and the writing doesn't seem anywhere near as crisp as the first two. Some of it is kind of campy, with a very "oh, we forgot Frank Underwood is supposed to be a bad-ass, lets completely disrupt the scene and throw in a cheesy, bad one-liner" kind of vibe.




The intention is to watch it marathon style this weekend. That and season 2 of Downton Abby (for me anyway).


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 5, 2015)

I got caught up on all this seasons "the Americans". It's a slow show but I really like it... But it has some creepy moments!


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 5, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> I got caught up on all this seasons "the Americans". It's a slow show but I really like it... But it has some creepy moments!




That's been on my list but haven't gotten to it yet...


----------



## envirotex (Mar 5, 2015)

Supe said:


> I will say that I am addicted to the show "Rehab Addict" (no pun intended). In part because I like woodwork and seeing home restoration, but mostly because I am totally in love with Nicole Curtis and have declared her as my TV wife.


I love that show!! I watch it all the time, and it makes me want to move to Detroit...


----------



## Supe (Mar 6, 2015)

envirotex said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > I will say that I am addicted to the show "Rehab Addict" (no pun intended). In part because I like woodwork and seeing home restoration, but mostly because I am totally in love with Nicole Curtis and have declared her as my TV wife.
> ...


I bet...


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 6, 2015)

You wouldn't survive the weather here, 'Tex.


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 9, 2015)

Ok, so last night I just finished episode 10 of the 3rd season of House of Cards and I am baffled.

I don't want to spoil anything for anyone but is Frank.... you know????


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 9, 2015)

Never seen the show, but are you asking "Does Frank like franks?"


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 9, 2015)

Spoiler



Don't spoil it!!


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 12, 2015)

Ok, I just finished season 3 for the House of Cards.



Spoiler



Frank isn't gay. He just isn't bad ass anymore.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 12, 2015)

STOP POSTING THOSE, IT'S SO HARD TO RESIST!!!!


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 12, 2015)

Did I make you look?


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 12, 2015)

yes, but I knew you weren't going to ruin house of cards for me


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 12, 2015)

I could even if I wanted to. I don't watch that show.


----------



## jeb6294 (Mar 16, 2015)

Game of Thrones done. Now just need to wait for Season 5 like everyone else.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Mar 16, 2015)

Watching Sherlock on Netflix. Two more episodes left on Season 3 and then I'm stuck waiting with everyone else for Season 4 next year.


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 19, 2015)

DAMN IT.

I'm halfway thru Season 2 of HOUSE OF CARDS and will not click on those spoilers.

I'm addicted to that show right now. It's killing my sleep. Watching an episode every night after the kids go to bed isn't working well with getting up at 4:30 a.m. every day


----------



## Supe (Mar 19, 2015)

Don't get excited for season 3. It only gets remotely interesting in about the last 3-4 episodes. I've got two left.


----------



## csb (Mar 19, 2015)

We have watched the first two episodes of Last Man on Earth and we find it hilarious.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 19, 2015)

Is that the show with Tim Allen?


----------



## Supe (Mar 20, 2015)

No, it stars Will Forte, and co-stars Kristen Schaal (does the voice of Louise on Bob's Burgers) and January Jones (Betty Draper).

And CSB is right, that show is f*cking hilarious. One of our new favorites.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 20, 2015)

I might have to check that out.

Any of you with Hulu+, try checking out "Drunk History". Now that is some funny $hit!


----------



## csb (Mar 20, 2015)

I've been watching LMOE on Hulu Plus. I love Drunk History. We should film Drunk Engineering.

Once, at a conference held at USAFA, a very drunk adviser from their team came up and slurred, "Karl Terzaghi is my father. He was an asshole who would beat me." Then he stumbled away. It was awesome, because our soils professor was standing right next to us.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 20, 2015)

csb said:


> I've been watching LMOE on Hulu Plus. I love Drunk History. We should film Drunk Engineering.
> 
> Once, at a conference held at USAFA, a very drunk adviser from their team came up and slurred, "Karl Terzaghi is my father. He was an asshole who would beat me." Then he stumbled away. It was awesome, because our soils professor was standing right next to us.


LOL....drunk Engineering Boards. Fixt.

What is LMOE?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 20, 2015)

Last Man On Earth


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 20, 2015)

Last Man on Earth has been pretty funny and RG- I LOVE the new Tim Allen show (Last Man Standing) !!! It's seriously like an every Friday night ritual for me now... I'm pretty sure I've posted about it before.


----------



## Supe (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm down for a guest spot on Drunk Engineering. I loved Drunk History, but could never figure out when it was actually on.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 25, 2015)

Just checked out the first few episodes of LMOE. ROFLMAO!!!!! Just a few of the good lines I've heard so far:

"There's no real wrong way to use a margarita pool..."

"You know what, I found an even better parking spot..."

And why is he always burning wigs? Are they in WY?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Mar 26, 2015)

Last man on earth and last man standing are 2 really great shows.


----------



## csb (Mar 26, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> Just checked out the first few episodes of LMOE. ROFLMAO!!!!! Just a few of the good lines I've heard so far:
> 
> "There's no real wrong way to use a margarita pool..."
> 
> ...




I love the show, but I'm constantly thinking way too hard during it. "But how are they getting the gas? Shouldn't they think about long term infrastructure? Where are all the BODIES?!"


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 26, 2015)

Mrs Dex is rewatching the entirety of Gilmore Girls on Netflix. That show is utterly f-retarded.


----------



## jeb6294 (Mar 26, 2015)

I thought the same thing about the bodies, but I suppose it's hard to make a comedy when there are dead bloated bodies everywhere.


----------



## csb (Mar 26, 2015)

I blame reading The Stand multiple times and seeing the mini-series. Where's Lieutenant Dan?


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 26, 2015)

csb said:


> I blame reading The Stand multiple times and seeing the mini-series. Where's Lieutenant Dan?




I love that book AND movie, wow, we have SO much in common CSB!


----------



## Supe (Mar 26, 2015)

Dead bloated bodies everywhere? That's comedy that practically writes itself!


----------



## csb (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 26, 2015)

csb said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Just checked out the first few episodes of LMOE. ROFLMAO!!!!! Just a few of the good lines I've heard so far:
> ...






jeb6294 said:


> I thought the same thing about the bodies, but I suppose it's hard to make a comedy when there are dead bloated bodies everywhere.


Same here. Great minds think alike. So can a virus destroy the host it infects? Could it also somehow dissolve the body too?


----------



## Supe (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm beginning to think CSB and I are actually kindred spirits after the whale post.


----------



## Supe (Mar 26, 2015)

And why are we even assuming it was for sure a virus? It could have just been


----------



## csb (Mar 26, 2015)

I was thinking, "I've laughed at exploding dead things..."

And they say it was a virus. The thought of a virus that also dissolved the bodies grosses me out even more. You'd be walking around on a thin layer of dead body. Maybe they took Ebola like precautions and incinerated all the bodies and the answers, my friend, are blowing in the wind, the cremains are blowing in the wind.


----------



## NakedOrangie (Mar 26, 2015)

Currently rewatching season 2 of Archer. It's still as funny as the first time I watched it!

I haven't had much time for TV recently, but I have managed to watch Hell's Kitchen and a few episodes of Snapped.


----------



## Supe (Mar 30, 2015)

Black Sails had their season finale this weekend. Bums me out that I'm going to have to wait a year, it's one of the better shows I've watched. And they just confirmed that they're bringing in Blackbeard for Season 3! (And that would make sense, since the entire show is essentially a prequel to Treasure Island with a bunch of historical figures thrown in.) I'm a bit leery about the guy they cast in his role, so we'll have to see how it pans out. He just doesn't strike me as large/intimidating enough.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 9, 2015)

anyone else watching the 'Jinx" Robert Durst special on HBO? Holy crap that dude is messed up!

I do believe he also has Asperger's but man this guy is really really odd.

If you have HBO on demand its actually pretty interesting, funny, and sad all at the same time..


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Apr 10, 2015)

Breaking Bad is next on the Netflix list. Wife's been stealing my iPad to watch Blacklist so I haven't been able to start watching yet.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 10, 2015)

Season 3 of Orange is the New Black will be out in June.


----------



## csb (Apr 10, 2015)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Season 3 of Orange is the New Black will be out in June.




Part of my birthday celebration is a marathon watching of it. I just need to avoid spoilers for five days.


----------



## Supe (Apr 13, 2015)

Was it just me, or did last night's Game of Thrones go by so quickly that it felt like a half hour show?

And props to Tyrion for drinking like a champ.


----------



## jeb6294 (Apr 13, 2015)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Season 3 of Orange is the New Black will be out in June.




I got into that one a little late...with the Netflix series, does that mean the whole Season 3 comes out in June?


----------



## Supe (Apr 13, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 13, 2015)

I think when you are used to watching all the seasons back to back like HBO does before the new season comes out it makes it seem like the regular episodes are really short..

I only got through book 2 and haven't had time to catch up, still want to finish them one day. may do when I am sitting in the hammock at Yellowstone in June..


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 13, 2015)

&amp; they have been saying winter is coming for 4 years.. Let's f'n get on with it.....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 13, 2015)

I just finished watching the Netflix series "Marco Polo". Great story, tons of action/kung fu/war, and plenty of bewbs. Oh, and it has trebuchets!!!!

I'm not typically into Asian women, but the ladies in the series are hot!


----------



## csb (Apr 13, 2015)

I watched two episodes of Drunk History with my nine-year-old. I figure the poor parenting choice is countered by showing him how stupid people look when drunk and now we know what the Alamo is all about. Did you know it wasn't a rental agency first?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 13, 2015)

csb said:


> I watched two episodes of Drunk History with my nine-year-old. I figure the poor parenting choice is countered by showing him how stupid people look when drunk and now we know what the Alamo is all about. Did you know it wasn't a rental agency first?


LOL. It was LadyFox's b-day weekend so we watched a bunch of season 2 with one of her friends. My favorite so far was at the end of this one, this chick starts singing the Lion King. EPIC.

Rental agency for what? Interesting fun fact for the day.


----------



## csb (Apr 13, 2015)

Bad joke:







It's a car rental agency. All you fancy people with cars aren't all up on rental agencies.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 13, 2015)

^ LOL. When I first read it on my phone, I read "was", not "wasn't". Good joke....


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 13, 2015)

How many more weeks till MNF?


----------



## csb (Apr 14, 2015)

August.


----------



## dulceenea (Apr 14, 2015)

MADMEN final episodes.....


----------



## csb (Apr 14, 2015)

My husband asked this Sunday, "Did people really screw that much in the office?"

I'm thankful that's not the case at my office.


----------



## dulceenea (Apr 14, 2015)

Drink, Screw, Smoke Pot....such scoundrels !!!!!


----------



## csb (Apr 14, 2015)

There are some folks in my office that could benefit from some weed, but I sure as hell don't want to see any of them naked.


----------



## Supe (Apr 14, 2015)

Last night's Mad Men irritated me.



Spoiler



Either they're starting a new storyline altogether with the waitress skank which makes zero sense this late in the series, or they just wasted two hours of TV which could have been replaced by a 10 second image of "Don Draper" with the "Forever Alone" meme under it.




On the up side, Last Man On Earth was f'ing hilarious, including a 60 second montage of all the lies he has told since meeting his "wife", the list of which concluded with "balls are clean!"


----------



## csb (Apr 14, 2015)

Agree. It felt very pilot episode, with Rosemarie Dewitt.

I need to catch up on LMOE. I'm home along this weekend, so Hulu and I are going to bond.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 14, 2015)

csb said:


> I need to catch up on LMOE. I'm home along this weekend, so Hulu, *beer,* and I are going to bond.


Fixt.


----------



## Supe (Apr 15, 2015)

SPOILER ALERT

Roger Sterling in the final episodes of Mad Men:


----------



## csb (Apr 15, 2015)

HA! Exactly!


----------



## jeb6294 (Apr 17, 2015)

csb said:


> Agree. It felt very pilot episode, with Rosemarie Dewitt.
> 
> I need to catch up on LMOE. I'm home along this weekend, so Hulu and I are going to bond.




I've got one more to watch and I'm caught up. I'm torn...he can act like a jackass but at the same time, with the nutball making him get married, it's hard to blame him.


----------



## dulceenea (Apr 18, 2015)

Are you talking about Madmen??

What nutball made who get married??

This should have been on the test....


----------



## csb (Apr 20, 2015)

Last Man on Earth, not Mad Men.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 20, 2015)

We watch the first two episodes of last man on earth over the weekend pretty funny but also a little slow


----------



## Supe (Apr 20, 2015)

Need to catch up with Mad Men tonight, but have not been overly impressed with the progress of GoT so far this season. I can't tell if so much is happening that I can't process it, or if nothing of importance has actually happened yet.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 20, 2015)

Yes I wish they would just get on with it, unleash the dragons go burn Cersi alive and let's get it going?


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE (Apr 20, 2015)

So what is good on TV?...something I haven't watched for six months except for when in travel?


----------



## dulceenea (Apr 21, 2015)

American Crime is good...raw


----------



## Supe (Jun 4, 2015)

Just started Hell on Wheels on Netflix. OK so far, but I'm running very low on Netflix options these days.


----------



## Supe (Jun 4, 2015)

Also, there was finally some information about the next season of "The Leftovers." Apparently the show is borderline not worth the money, so they are basically starting over with the show. Same premise, but following another town so that they can apparently work some things in to completion in the event that someone pulls the plug early. Definitely don't have a good feeling about that.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 4, 2015)

High Profits on CNN is really good - its about some young couple that opens the first weed shop in Breckenridge, not sure if its intriguing to me cause I live here but I have found it pretty interesting. Like how hard it is to run this new "legal" business that hasn't really been thought out, have to pay everyone in cash, etc..

Its on Sundays but if you can DVR it or watch it "on demand" I have gotten a huge kick out of the show and the situation..

For example they have to throw away about a million dollars in plants because you can sell weed, and you can grow weed, but you cant mass transport previously potted plants for wholesale on the interstate (they were moving to a new grow house and didn't quite research what they can do and the ended up taking a huge loss)


----------



## jeb6294 (Jun 5, 2015)

Just finished watching "Daredevil"...the series, not the movie...on Netflix. Kind of on the fence about that one.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jun 8, 2015)

Just came here to post about watching that series Jeb. I'm the same as you, definitely on the fence. I think the portrayal of King Pin is the part that's throwing me off the most. Not sure if I'll continue watching after this Season, really depends on whether I can find something better to binge on.


----------



## Supe (Jun 12, 2015)

Probably going to start Season 3 of Orange is the New Black tonight. I'm into season 2 of Hell on Wheels, also.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 12, 2015)

We rewatched the season finale for Orange season 2 last night to get refreshed on what's going on.


----------



## Supe (Jun 12, 2015)

I was glad the season 2 finale killed off the character that they did. I couldn't stand that chick.


----------



## ktulu (Jun 12, 2015)

The Braves games. Although with the bullpen the way it is, I only watch the first 6 innings.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 12, 2015)

Supe said:


> I was glad the season 2 finale killed off the character that they did. I couldn't stand that chick.


Agreed. And the way she died was epic.


----------



## Supe (Jun 12, 2015)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > I was glad the season 2 finale killed off the character that they did. I couldn't stand that chick.
> ...




Yup! And I thought her killer's side story was one of the more unique ones out of the group.


----------



## cement (Jun 12, 2015)

now I know what I'm doing tonight!


----------



## Supe (Jul 29, 2015)

Just started "The Fall" on Netflix. Jillian Anderson is still hot. Show has a very "The Killing" kind of vibe to it, and the psycopath does a good job of being a psychopath. It's my go-to for a while until Season 5 of Hell on Wheels hits Netflix.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 29, 2015)

so you think you can dance! not a fan of the street vs stage format though. Too many street dancers that can't dance and the choreographers have to dumb down their routines too much then get reamed on national television that their routines aren't up to par...well if you actually had someone that could do more than spin on his head they wouldn't have a problem.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 29, 2015)

Lol, never got into that show!

It looks like the networks are drifting away from those type shows based on the teasers they have out for the fall like ups... The one with the crazy tattooed girl looks pretty good!


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 29, 2015)

My husband and I love to watch game shows, so when we see a new one that they are running for a week or so, we usually gravitate towards it. The other night we watched this one called Boom! We were laughing so hard because both of us kept saying idiocracy one liners, but the concept of it was actually pretty amusing. It's a time bomb with colored wires and each wire corresponds to answers to a question, one answer they give is incorrect and you have to cut all the wires to the correct answer and leave the incorrect answer alone in order to difuse the bomb.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 29, 2015)

^ Do you watch Hollywood Game Night? That tends to be pretty good. Especially with drinking mixed in...


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 29, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ Do you watch Hollywood Game Night? That tends to be pretty good. Especially with drinking mixed in...




if we make it and are still awake that late, but yest we do and it can be quite hilarious


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 29, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > ^ Do you watch Hollywood Game Night? That tends to be pretty good. Especially with drinking mixed in...
> ...


It's also on Hulu. So you can watch it anytime versus the live version.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 29, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > knight1fox3 said:
> ...




we got rid of one of our internets and are back on a data budget


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## willsee (Jul 29, 2015)

Started watching Mr. Robot on USA


----------



## akwooly (Jul 29, 2015)

Catfish


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 30, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


>




One less tie, we are slowly making our way off the grid, I'm thinking of switching us to tracphones next


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 30, 2015)

Say hi to CW for me.


----------



## P-E (Jul 30, 2015)

willsee said:


> Started watching Mr. Robot on USA


first rule of mr robot is there is no mr robot.

Been watching it too.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jul 30, 2015)

Just watched breaking bad. Now to move on to better call saul.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 31, 2015)

Last Ship is more than entertaining.

Very cool show.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 31, 2015)

has it picked up this season? I really liked it last year but I fell asleep during the episode 1 of season 2 and haven't watched it (it is on the DVR though)


----------



## goodal (Jul 31, 2015)

^^ This is the only show we are following. Its well written and funded.


----------



## jeb6294 (Aug 3, 2015)

I've started seeing previews for "The Bastard Executioner". It's the new one from the guy that did SOA. Previews looked promising but will have to wait until September to fins out for sure.


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 3, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> has it picked up this season? I really liked it last year but I fell asleep during the episode 1 of season 2 and haven't watched it (it is on the DVR though)




Last night it was slow but the most of the episodes have had a lot of action.


----------



## cement (Aug 17, 2015)

started watching sense8 on netflix from a friends recommendation. would have bailed after the first episode if not for faith in the referral. By the end of the second episode we were hooked and binged the rest of the season this weekend.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 17, 2015)

cement said:


> started watching sense8 on netflix from a friends recommendation. would have bailed after the first episode if not for faith in the referral. By the end of the second episode we were hooked and binged the rest of the season this weekend.


My wife and I watched Sense8. I'm still not sure how I felt about it. We'll watch the second season when it comes out though. Lots of T&amp;A.


----------



## Supe (Aug 17, 2015)

I have no idea why, but I started watching Downton Abbey... and I can't stop.


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 18, 2015)

Supe said:


> I have no idea why, but I started watching Downton Abbey... and I can't stop.




not sure if you are serious, but it's actually a decent show, I however can't ever seem the time alone to watch it and am still towards the begining of the second season


----------



## csb (Aug 21, 2015)

Supe said:


> I have no idea why, but I started watching Downton Abbey... and I can't stop.




Did you get hacked? Or ovaries?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 21, 2015)

I think I'm going to watch some Drunk History tonight.


----------



## csb (Aug 21, 2015)

That's how my kid learned about the Alamo!


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 21, 2015)

That Santa Anna was a mother fucker! Too bad we never got to hang him!


----------



## Supe (Aug 24, 2015)

Ray Donovan has been good this season. Also working on finishing up Season 1 of The Affair. Starting to get interesting after the first 5 episodes which were pretty much just an hour of lighthouses and adults humping one another.


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 24, 2015)

Supe said:


> Ray Donovan has been good this season. Also working on finishing up Season 1 of The Affair. Starting to get interesting after the first 5 episodes which were pretty much just an hour of lighthouses and adults humping one another.




you watch an awful lot of television


----------



## Supe (Aug 24, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Ray Donovan has been good this season. Also working on finishing up Season 1 of The Affair. Starting to get interesting after the first 5 episodes which were pretty much just an hour of lighthouses and adults humping one another.
> ...




I usually get home so late from work that me and the GF will watch one episode of something/night, two if we're lucky, just to hang out for a bit until I go to bed.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 24, 2015)

I thought the new walking dead spinoff was pretty good..


----------



## Supe (Sep 4, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> I thought the new walking dead spinoff was pretty good..




To quote the GF, "turn it off if you're going to say how stupid this is every 5 seconds, and I'll just watch it myself when you're not home".

We started watching Narcos on Netflix a few days ago. Pretty good so far. Story about the rise and fall of Pablo Escobar &amp; associates and the DEA agents that go after him.


----------



## jeb6294 (Oct 7, 2015)

Has anyone else watched "Best Time Ever"? Live show with Neil Patrick Harris.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 7, 2015)

I don't know if there's much interest here but the new season of American Horror Story starts tonight. AHS-Hotel

I am by no means a fan/follower of her but they recruited Lady Gaga for this season.


----------



## Supe (Oct 7, 2015)

I'm all Doogie Howser'd out. I just feel like all things NPH is just one running joke that has long overstayed its welcome.

Started "Hand of God" on Amazon. From what I gather, Ron Perlman is a judge who is losing his mind and thinks that God speaks to him. Consequently, he becomes a vigilante. Some of the plot from the pilot episode was SUCH a stretch that I couldn't really get into it. I have a feeling it will be a bigger flop than a success.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 7, 2015)

thinking we are going to watch the new peabody and sherman on netflix when it starts on Friday


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 7, 2015)

Some day I'll get back to watching TV again...


----------



## jeb6294 (Oct 14, 2015)

I had watched the first American Horror Stories so I went online and fired up the latest. I turned it off about 20 minutes in. I know the shows are supposed to be strange and edgy, but this new one just didn't make any sense. If anyone else watched it, does it get any better after the halfway mark?


----------



## Supe (Oct 14, 2015)

Started watching "Bosch" on Amazon Prime. Pretty good two episodes in. Homicide detective in LA, starring the guy who played the lead IRA guy in Sons of Anarchy. Moves pretty quickly, not too cheesy, good side boob.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 14, 2015)

I have seen all of the previous AHS series and watched the premiere of AHS:Hotel. Yeah they keep making it stranger and more sexually bizarre. That being said if you hang in until the end of the show, they start to set up the character relationships and it actually moves towards a storyline. I plan on watching the next show tonight but am still not sure I'll stay with the series.


----------



## envirotex (Oct 14, 2015)

Fixer Upper. Let's all move to Waco.


----------



## MetsFan (Oct 14, 2015)

Have any of you watched any of the Star Wars cartoons? I watched all 6 seasons of the Clone Wars and I'm pretty excited about Rebels season 2 since a lot of the Clone Wars characters are showing up.


----------



## Supe (Oct 14, 2015)

envirotex said:


> Fixer Upper. Let's all move to Waco.




Both the GF and I think the wife is hot, but can't figure out what her ethnicity is.

I am consistently stunned by just how cheap the property is down there though. The houses they buy and renovate would sell up here times a factor of about 4, and our housing cost up here is still cheap compared to a lot of the US.


----------



## jeb6294 (Oct 15, 2015)

"Although I did play Pocahontas in high school, I am not Native American. My father is half Lebanese/half German and my mother is full Korean."

My guess was Korean and Polynesian.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 15, 2015)

Anyone watch that for the series? Is it any good?


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 15, 2015)

MetsFan said:


> Have any of you watched any of the Star Wars cartoons? I watched all 6 seasons of the Clone Wars and I'm pretty excited about Rebels season 2 since a lot of the Clone Wars characters are showing up.


minisnick loves SW rebels. Although we end up recording it and watching it later


----------



## Supe (Oct 15, 2015)

jeb6294 said:


> "Although I did play Pocahontas in high school, I am not Native American. My father is half Lebanese/half German and my mother is full Korean."
> 
> My guess was Korean and Polynesian.




Never would have guessed. She struck me as Peruvian for some reason.

RG - Do you mean Fixer Upper? If so, yes, we watch it for the series itself. The show has a lot of family/kids cheese factor in it, but the wife in the show has a decorating style that both the GF and I are big fans of. She keeps a clean look and pretty neutral color palette with quite a bit of wood and antiqued finishes. I don't think we've seen one she's done yet that we both thought looked ugly, which can't be said for most of those other HGTV type shows, which end up painting some f*cking wall in an antique house lime green to "add some fun!"


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 15, 2015)

Sorry meant fargo...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 15, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> Some day I'll get back to watching TV again...


This.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 20, 2015)

we have been watching Farscape on netflix lately. Missed the hype completely when it originally aired...no cable tv at the time.


----------



## Supe (Oct 20, 2015)

Deducting points from "The Leftovers" after showing man wang on this week's episode, even though it flashed Liv Tyler's bush for a second.


----------



## csb (Oct 20, 2015)

I feel like Amazon Prime is giving me series blue balls. Watched the first season of Veep, but I'm not paying for season 2. Like Catastrophe, new season isn't out. Watched the first season of Girls, figured out what the hell is wrong with kids today and started yelling at my kid more. Watched Transparent, new season will be out in November.

I'm used to coming into series late enough into the game that I can binge watch six season in a row. This one season crap is for the birds.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 20, 2015)

csb said:


> I feel like Amazon Prime is giving me series blue balls. Watched the first season of Veep, but I'm not paying for season 2. Like Catastrophe, new season isn't out. Watched the first season of Girls, figured out what the hell is wrong with kids today and started yelling at my kid more. Watched Transparent, new season will be out in November.
> 
> I'm used to coming into series late enough into the game that I can binge watch six season in a row. This one season crap is for the birds.


I really have to teach more of you the art of being a digital Jedi when it comes to watching any show and any season you want. :thumbs:


----------



## csb (Oct 20, 2015)

Maybe I should clarify that it also wasn't worth finding for free.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 20, 2015)

Only takes about 10-15 min.  Enjoy the blue balls.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 20, 2015)

last man on earth hasn't been living up to season one so far (for me)


----------



## Supe (Oct 20, 2015)

I've liked it, but season 1 was also a bit slower through the first few episodes. The whole Todd thing has me intrigued now...


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 27, 2015)

okay the bacon episode was F'n Funny. (LMOE)


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 5, 2016)

downton abbey has restarted!!!!  awesome first episode.  so sad it is the last season


----------



## Supe (Jan 5, 2016)

snickerd3 said:


> downton abbey has restarted!!!!  awesome first episode.  so sad it is the last season


I left off a few months ago just after a child birth and the death of a certain male character (do we still have spoiler tags?), but haven't watched anything since that season finale.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 9, 2016)

finally had time to watch the series finale of Downton Abby.  So bummed to see it go, but they did a good job of tidying up and making sure most of the characters had happy endings or hints at one anyways


----------



## Supe (Mar 9, 2016)

I really need to pick up from where I left off above.

Been watching the new House of Cards. This season has been AWESOME. Frank Underwood is back in true for!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 9, 2016)

I started watching House of Cards last week, but got only about 20 minutes into the episode before I got bored/distracted and never finished it. It's been on my Watch list for a while, but I just don't turn my TV on very much and when I do it ends up being something on the movie channels.


----------



## MetsFan (Mar 10, 2016)

I've been watching Scorpion, Arrow, and Flash.  I have the second half of Walking Dead queued up, just haven't had a chance to watch them yet since Mrs. MF isn't into it.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 10, 2016)

there just seems to be nothing on, im waiting for GOT to come back on, or for GRM to put the turkey leg down and finish the book either one will do but I don't see the book coming out in the next month

Is HOC on Showtime?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 10, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> im waiting for GOT to come back on,


I don't even remember where I left off on that but really need to get back into it.  C'mon April!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Mar 11, 2016)

House of cards is a good hold over waiting for GoT. Billions on showtime is good also.


----------



## Supe (Mar 11, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> there just seems to be nothing on, im waiting for GOT to come back on, or for GRM to put the turkey leg down and finish the book either one will do but I don't see the book coming out in the next month
> 
> Is HOC on Showtime?


Netflix original.

I haven't watched Billions yet.  I just can't unsee him as Brody from Homeland.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 11, 2016)

Netflix? What are we peasants?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Mar 14, 2016)

Supe said:


> > 11 hours ago, Road Guy said:
> >
> > there just seems to be nothing on, im waiting for GOT to come back on, or for GRM to put the turkey leg down and finish the book either one will do but I don't see the book coming out in the next month
> >
> ...


The 'brody' image works for him on billions.


----------



## Supe (Mar 14, 2016)

I'll have to check it out.  Need to catch up on Bosch, first.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 14, 2016)

I really enjoy "The Americans" but its the only show that after I watch it I have to go read a summary of the episode to make sure I am following along correctly...


----------



## Supe (Apr 14, 2016)

I started The Americans, but am having a hard time getting hooked on it. 

I thought season 2 of Bosch was much better than the first.


----------



## P-E (Apr 18, 2016)

I jumped in somewhere in the middle .  Like it okay. Mrs P-e is in to it so I watch as a bystander


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 18, 2016)

Can't wait to get back to some of my old favorite shows.  Last week of grad school ladies and gents! :thumbs:


----------



## thekzieg (Apr 18, 2016)

I started watching The West Wing. Aaron Sorkin is a genius, plain and simple.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 18, 2016)

Archer season 7 is up and running. 

Game of Thrones returns in a week as well.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 18, 2016)

At the moment, although I end up watching them all online a couple days later, 

Big Bang theory, rosewood and bones


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 18, 2016)

does anyone have the HBO now?  can you watch anything anytime?  were about to cut cable for the spring and summer at least but figured the 15 bucks is worth it?


----------



## thekzieg (Apr 18, 2016)

We have HBO now. You can stream any HBO show anytime, and they cycle through a decent movie collection. Totally worth the money.


----------



## Supe (Apr 18, 2016)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Archer season 7 is up and running.
> 
> Game of Thrones returns in a week as well.


I like that the new Archer seems to be doing a better job of carrying a story line from episode to episode.

Pretty excited for GoT, though rumor is they are cutting the number of episodes shorter for the remaining seasons?

Just started "The Girlfriend Experience".  I don't know if its any good yet, but there sure is a lot of sexytime in it.


----------



## jeb6294 (Apr 19, 2016)

thekzieg PE said:


> We have HBO now. You can stream any HBO show anytime, and they cycle through a decent movie collection. Totally worth the money.


I would 2nd that.  Wife got it so she could catch up on GOT and for the upcoming season.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 19, 2016)

Or one could just download them.


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 19, 2016)

I'm borrowing seasons 1-4 from my sister. Mrs Kevo &amp; I do maybe 1 or 2 episodes a night.

We are maybe 1/3 of the way through season 3!!


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 19, 2016)

When we first watched GOT  I think we watched the first 2 seasons in a weekend, we were defin binge viewing.

i am finding that last man on earth has run out of funny material, if anything the obese ugh should have at least lost a few pounds by now?


----------



## Supe (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm not sure how much weight you'd lose when you're secretly hoarding bacon and drinking all day.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 20, 2016)

yeah but you don't get to that size on bacon and mia ties alone, that's a result of hitting 5-6 fast food drive thru's for every meal


----------



## Supe (Apr 20, 2016)

I think you underestimate the power of bacon, carbs, and sugar.  Don't forget that drinking a kiddie-pool's worth of alcohol is not an uncommon occurrence on that show.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 20, 2016)

Supe said:


> drinking a kiddie-pool's worth of alcohol is not an uncommon occurrence on that show.


So is this on the list for the next get-together? :dunno:


----------



## Supe (Apr 20, 2016)

Sounds good to me.  Though I think we spring for some everclear-based jungle juice in lieu of the show's margarita mix...


----------



## envirotex (Apr 20, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> does anyone have the HBO now?  can you watch anything anytime?  were about to cut cable for the spring and summer at least but figured the 15 bucks is worth it?


Yes.  Curse you HBO.  &lt;see post in GoT thread&gt;

Mr. Tex doesn't want to watch again for a year, though.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Apr 26, 2016)

Wife got me into House of Cards.  Binge watched to Season 3 but a bit sick of it now.  I'm just watching hoping that Frank and Claire finally get what's coming to them.


----------



## Supe (Apr 26, 2016)

Season 4 makes up for season 3's shortcomings.


----------



## thekzieg (Apr 26, 2016)

Watched the Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt this weekend. I just love that 30 Rock/Tina Fey style comedy.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 26, 2016)

thekzieg PE said:


> Watched the Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt this weekend. I just love that 30 Rock/Tina Fey style comedy.


Ban her!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg (Apr 26, 2016)

Calm down, Kenneth. Women are funny, too.


----------



## envirotex (Apr 26, 2016)

We're blacking out GoT for a while...Going to watch the second season of True Dectective instead...Can't stand not being able to go to the next episode.  Regular programming is dead to me.


----------



## Supe (Apr 27, 2016)

I've waited too long for GoT to try that, although I won't watch a show live that has commercials.  Just about anything that's on a major network (Blacklist, etc.) I just wait for to come out on Netflix or Prime.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 27, 2016)

I have enjoyed fear the waling dead this season, I am almost to the point I like it better than the original.  I like the "on the water" story because everyone says they would always get a boat and head to the water, until you realized how very exposed and unprotected you are.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (May 1, 2016)

We are watching GoT, penny dreadful, and black sails.


----------



## Supe (May 2, 2016)

I'm already jonesin' for the next season of Black Sails.  I think there may only be two left?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (May 2, 2016)

Supe said:


> I'm already jonesin' for the next season of Black Sails.  I think there may only be two left?


Not sure. We just started watching the series, and just finished first season over the weekend.


----------



## Supe (May 2, 2016)

It was rumored early on that the series may culminate in a new Treasure Island movie, though I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Supe (Jun 2, 2016)

Started the new season of Peaky Blinders on Netflix.  Thought the first episode was a bit of a dud, second one was a bit more interesting.  Should get a lot better as the Russian storyline unfolds.

I watched bits and pieces of the new Top Gear, sans the trio of Clarkson, Hammond, and May.  Good God was that awful.  I've have never heard more cumbersome, painful, poorly scripted dialogue in my life.  It was like watching a bad middle school play where the kids forget their lines and awkwardly improvise.  I suspect if the next episode or two is more of the same, their ratings will drop off like a rock.  Their season premiere was the lowest in a decade as it was.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 2, 2016)

I watched the first episode of "Preacher" the other day, pretty interesting. Be curious to see if AMC can make this as good as TWD used to be..

But other than GOT there really just aint shit on TV these days


----------



## DuckFlats (Jun 2, 2016)

Been watching GOT. We were watching Vikings, but it got old for me. I like the show Alone on history channel and just got done with 60 Days In. Both are interesting. I'm waiting for Vice Principals to start on HBO...it looks funny as hell. If it is anything like Eastbound and Down, I'll be hooked.


----------



## jeb6294 (Jun 2, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> I watched the first episode of "Preacher" the other day, pretty interesting. Be curious to see if AMC can make this as good as TWD used to be..
> 
> But other than GOT there really just aint shit on TV these days


I started to watch "Preacher" the other day after I had gotten caught up on Fear TWD.  I didn't even make it through the whole episode...didn't seem to make a whole lot of sense.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 2, 2016)

i saw a preview for preacher yesterday...didn't make a lot of sense.  but I don't watch a lot of tv at the momment.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 2, 2016)

yeah I had to watch it twice to follow it, but there was enough there the first time to spark my interest, supposedly its a comic about a preacher who is possessed by both a good and bad angel / demon

the last couple episodes of FTWD have been hard for me to follow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 6, 2016)

Not really much available to watch here in the hotel. Only have 8 channels. A couple only show infomercials, two for "sports", CNN, Discovery, and a couple of Chinese channels.

I miss GOT...


----------



## Supe (Jun 6, 2016)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Not really much available to watch here in the hotel. Only have 8 channels. A couple only show infomercials, two for "sports", CNN, Discovery, and a couple of Chinese channels.
> 
> I miss GOT...


Steal a friend's cable/satellite log in and watch it online?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 6, 2016)

There are alternatives to be able to watch GoT. :thumbs:


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jun 6, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> There are alternatives to be able to watch GoT. :thumbs:


Yes, yes there is:


----------



## Supe (Jun 6, 2016)

Is that just "Martin", or George R.R. Martin?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 7, 2016)

But it involves the internet. My only internet is through my phone. And the internet on my phone is limited. And the wifi here sucks.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 7, 2016)

#dealbreaker


----------



## Supe (Jun 7, 2016)

#backtoamerica


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 7, 2016)

Remember that scene on European vacation when there were only two television channels and both we're about making cheese?


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 7, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> Remember that scene on European vacation when there were only two television channels and both we're about making cheese?


so they had to make a movie "Hot American Housewife"


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 7, 2016)

There is a reality show that is about sheep shearers. The "drama" in the last episode was that they got new electric shears and were going too fast.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 7, 2016)

Kinky


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 14, 2016)

Had to swap hotels the other day (long story) and the TV availability is different. I found a channel that only shows music videos. Very few commercials. Once in a while they'll show a quick artist interview.

I forgot how good MTV used to be.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jun 15, 2016)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Had to swap hotels the other day (long story) and the TV availability is different. I found a channel that only shows music videos. Very few commercials. Once in a while they'll show a quick artist interview.
> 
> I forgot how good MTV used to be.


You mean back in the day when MTV actually showed music videos?  I remember working out at my college gym and watching music videos on MTV. Guess I just dated myself.


----------



## Supe (Jun 15, 2016)

It wasn't until a few months ago that I found out MTV even still existed.  I thought it went away completely when they changed the name from Music Television over to just the acronym.  

I was listening to a talk show on Sirius the other day, and they brought up Jessie Camp who had won some MTV VJ contest years ago (google the name and it'll click).  Talk about a trip in the wayback machine.


----------



## Supe (Jun 22, 2016)

The new season of Orange is the New Black is pretty stale.  The story lines just seem to be slightly modified rehashes of those previous.  Racial/social group tension, check.  Goofy security guard plot - check.  A key new antagonist prisoner, check.  Show's just not doing it for me anymore.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 22, 2016)

mr snick has been rewatching scrubs on netflix


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 14, 2016)

mr snick and minisnick have been watching Star Trek voyager on netflix.  minisnicks fav character is Neelix


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 18, 2016)

Quantum Leap on Netflix


----------



## Dleg (Jul 18, 2016)

snickerd3 said:


> mr snick and minisnick have been watching Star Trek voyager on netflix.  minisnicks fav character is Neelix


We're watching this on Netflix, too.  Except that my son thinks it's "super boring" and my daughter doesn't even stay in the same room as we are, now.


----------



## P-E (Jul 18, 2016)

Started watching the second season of Mr Robot.   I don't think this will be as good as last season.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 19, 2016)

I picked up all 6 seasons of Northern Exposure at one of those used DVD stores, I never saw the show while it was on prime time.  It was hard to find for some reason, not on netflx or any of the others..  It is not very good, but there is just little on TV these days..


----------



## Supe (Jul 20, 2016)

P-E said:


> Started watching the second season of Mr Robot.   I don't think this will be as good as last season.


Bummer.  I've got the first two episodes DVR'd and have been waiting to watch them.


----------



## P-E (Jul 20, 2016)

Haven't seen the second episode.  Maybe I'll like it better.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 25, 2016)

we watched the 1st two episodes of "Vice Principals" on HBO last night, a little "over the top" but pretty damn funny.. been a while since I laughed out loud at a sitcom..

Maybe since my dad was a principal made it a little funnier, but if you have HBO its worth a watch...


----------



## DuckFlats (Jul 25, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> we watched the 1st two episodes of "Vice Principals" on HBO last night, a little "over the top" but pretty damn funny.. been a while since I laughed out loud at a sitcom..Maybe since my dad was a principal made it a little funnier, but if you have HBO its worth a watch...


It had me dying. It's basically the school administration version Eastbound and Down


----------



## jeb6294 (Oct 12, 2016)

Wasn't much on so I decided to give "Timeless" a shot last night. Not too bad, but it's only been two episodes. They don't bother trying to explain how they do it and go straight to going back in time.


----------



## Supe (Oct 12, 2016)

I made it about half way through the first episode of Westworld before passing out, but I think I'm going to like it.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 12, 2016)

yeah I really like it so far.. Im curious to see what the "twist" is going to be on the show, I am assuming eventually the bots start killing the customers?


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 12, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> yeah I really like it so far.. Im curious to see what the "twist" is going to be on the show, I am assuming eventually the bots start killing the customers?


Should be if it's anything like the original westworld and it's sequel Futureworld.  If you haven't seen the original 70's movies they're worth a look.

I haven't seen the new versions.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 12, 2016)

lots more boobies in the HBO version


----------



## Supe (Oct 12, 2016)

And its OK to talk about them to your wife, because, you know, they're robots.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 12, 2016)

Finally gave in and started Breaking Bad.


----------



## Supe (Oct 12, 2016)

I kept waiting for BB to get me hooked and never did.


----------



## Dleg (Oct 12, 2016)

We just finished Brain Dead on Amazon Prime - CBS series that began and ended this year.  It was pretty good, especially toward the end, but a few episodes were slow.  

The premise is that alien bugs from outer space have invaded the brains of most of the members of congress and many ordinary people in the US, and are making them extreme in their political leanings, and refusing the compromise, etc.  Very close to reality.  Except that the aliens are doing this in order to bring down the humans.  

I wish reality was that simple and we could place the blame on alien bugs.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 12, 2016)

Supe said:


> And its OK to talk about them to your wife, because, you know, they're robots.


I thought that was only in Stepford, CT


----------



## jeb6294 (Oct 13, 2016)

"Westworld" was another one I was going to check out. It was toss-up between which would first, that or "Timeless"...didn't know about the boobies though or that would have affected the order.


----------



## Supe (Oct 13, 2016)

I've watched the first two episodes, and its starting to get good.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 13, 2016)

This seasons American Horror Story (5 weeks in now) is pretty good.  It's a lot like the first Poltergeist movie.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 13, 2016)

Ive actually been meaning to go back and watch those, I think I only saw the first 2 season..


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 13, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> Ive actually been meaning to go back and watch those, I think I only saw the first 2 season..



1.1 _Murder House_ (2011)

1.2 _Asylum_ (2012–13)

1.3 _Coven_ (2013–14)

1.4 _Freak Show_ (2014–15)

1.5 _Hotel_ (2015–16)

1.6 _Roanoke_ (2016)

I've watched them all except "Hotel".  I started it but 3 weeks in, it was too weird for me.


----------



## envirotex (Oct 13, 2016)

Supe said:


> I made it about half way through the first episode of Westworld before passing out, but I think I'm going to like it.


I've heard it's the first "real" sci-fi on TV in a long time...I think we're going to start it this weekend since Mr. Tex is still having GOT withdrawals.  Winter is still a long way away...



Ramnares P.E. said:


> Finally gave in and started Breaking Bad.


We have tried to watch it, but haven't made it through the first season, yet...Does it get better?  I keep falling asleep...


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 13, 2016)

I'm only two episodes into Season 2.  It hasn't really changed.  If you didn't like Season 1 chances are you won't like Season 2 either.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 13, 2016)

seems like its sort of slow but picks up towards the end of season 2, from what I recall... I remember thinking season 1 was intriguing but slow..

whats odd is I have seen ever episode of that show except the season finale...   I never got around to watching it.. may need to do that one day.....  I just heard all the spoilers afterwards and never went back and actually watched it..


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 13, 2016)

Honestly if I hadn't finished Stranger Things I would never have moved on to Breaking Bad.  I started Breaking Bad mostly because the vast majority of folks I know rave about it.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 13, 2016)

It's like your typical cable series

Phase 1 - fresh topic, grows interest

Phase 2 - good writing, interest grows more

Phase 3- writers go off deep end

Phase 4 - they try and recover to make it more normal

Phase 5 - kill it with fire


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 14, 2016)

So can I watch Westworld if I don't have HBO?  Netflix?  Amazon?


----------



## Supe (Oct 14, 2016)

I don't think so.  They're only two episodes in to the first season.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 14, 2016)

MA_PE said:


> So can I watch Westworld if I don't have HBO?  Netflix?  Amazon?


Yes, with a simple download. Or get the HBO Go service (monthly fee).



Supe said:


> I don't think so.


False.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 14, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Yes, with a simple download. Or get the HBO Go service (monthly fee).


free download?  I ain't paying for anymore TV.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 14, 2016)

people that steal TV probably also cheat on their taxes


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 14, 2016)

MA_PE said:


> free download?  I ain't paying for anymore TV.


Free indeed. It's fairly easy though most here aren't willing to put the effort into it and would rather waste $$.



Road Guy said:


> people that steal TV probably also cheat on their taxes


LOL, dammit! ldman: It's also not stealing. It's virtually the same thing as streaming so long as there's no intent to redistribute for profit. :thumbs:


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 17, 2016)

I started watching "Designated Survivor" over the weekend.  Although I think its just an attempt to resurrect 24 (but with an older Kiefer Sutherland)  Its intriguing but I don't know how they are going to get more than a season or two of material out of it...


----------



## Supe (Oct 17, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Free indeed. It's fairly easy though most here aren't willing to put the effort into it and would rather waste $$.
> 
> LOL, dammit! ldman: It's also not stealing. It's virtually the same thing as streaming so long as there's no intent to redistribute for profit. :thumbs:


Tell it to the judge.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 17, 2016)

Not needed. Since there's no redistribution or intent to redistribute, it's not illegal. So says the other 3 or 400 mil+ people that also DL things. :thumbs:


----------



## Supe (Oct 17, 2016)

Sounds like solid testimony.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 18, 2016)

I found that as a teaser RCN let me watch the first Westworld On Demand.  Now I'm intrigued and might have to find a way to watch this series regularly.


----------



## Supe (Oct 18, 2016)

MA_PE said:


> I found that as a teaser RCN let me watch the first Westworld On Demand.  Now I'm intrigued and might have to find a way to watch this series regularly.


Episode 3 was Sunday night, and its really starting to get good.  They've got the background in place, and now are starting to steer the series towards what the "problem" is going to be.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 18, 2016)

Supe said:


> Episode 3 was Sunday night, and its really starting to get good.  They've got the background in place, and now are starting to steer the series towards what the "problem" is going to be.


The "problem" seems pretty obvious.  the artificial intelligence is getting too intelligent.  That and Hannibal Lecter wants to have people over for dinner.


----------



## Supe (Oct 19, 2016)

MA_PE said:


> The "problem" seems pretty obvious.  the artificial intelligence is getting too intelligent.  That and Hannibal Lecter wants to have people over for dinner.


I'm just glad they're steering it less towards "super smart robots take over the world", and more towards "robots are inexplicably developing human emotions and consciousness".


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 3, 2017)

I've been watching "The Ranch" on Netflix, its basically "that 70's show" but set on a farm...totally worthy of your time!


----------



## glockjacket P.E. (Jan 3, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> I've been watching "The Ranch" on Netflix, its basically "that 70's show" but set on a farm...totally worthy of your time!


yes. this. 100X this.


----------



## envirotex (Jan 3, 2017)

Love the theme song by Shooter Jennings and Lukas Nelson...Mr. Tex and Beau Bennett are brothers from another mother.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 3, 2017)

But there ain't no Olive Garden or cracker barrell in telluride!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 30, 2017)

okay so why didn't you people tell me about Last Man Standing 5 years ago?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jan 30, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> okay so why didn't you people tell me about Last Man Standing 5 years ago?


We didn't want to share a good show with you.


----------



## willsee (Jan 31, 2017)

On Season 3 of Orphan Black.  I think it's the only show I'm watching.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm binge watching Star Trek Enterprise on Netflix.


----------



## Supe (Jan 31, 2017)

Just started Vikings.  So far, so good.

Just finished this season of The Affair.  Not impressed by the season as a whole.

Homeland - Too early to tell how this season will pan out.

Black Sails - Final season is off to a good start.

A Series of Unfortunate Events - Can people please get over Neil Patrick Harris?  I'm sorry, but the one character he is capable of playing just isn't funny.  His presence ruins what I think is otherwise a very good series.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 31, 2017)

Is Homeland on Netflix?  I have always wanted to watch that but never had showtime..

I agree on Neil Patrick Harris, the only role I have ever liked him in was his role in Starship Troopers


----------



## Supe (Jan 31, 2017)

I think Hulu got the streaming rights, so it can only be rented on disc from Netflix.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jan 31, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> Is Homeland on Netflix?  I have always wanted to watch that but never had showtime..I agree on Neil Patrick Harris, the only role I have ever liked him in was his role in Starship Troopers


He was good in Gone Girl. Correction: I enjoyed what happened to him at the end of Gone Girl.


----------



## Supe (Jan 31, 2017)

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> He was good in Gone Girl. Correction: I enjoyed what happened to him at the end of Gone Girl.


Exactly this.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 31, 2017)

STARSHIP TROOPERS!  YES!!

Would you like to know more?


----------



## P-E (Jun 27, 2018)

Just watched the four episodes of Evil Genius on Netflix.   It was like a long Dateline episode.


----------



## Supe (Jun 28, 2018)

I need to rewatch this season of Westworld.  I felt so lost...


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 2, 2018)

I took a scroll through network TV yesterday afternoon, was pretty mundane and scary at the same time.. when the F is Football coming back?


----------



## txjennah PE (Jul 2, 2018)

We're still on Parks and Rec!


----------



## Supe (Jul 3, 2018)

The Affair is back on, 2 or 3 episodes into the new season - all I can think while watching is "wait, what does this have to do with the original story again?"  It's not bad, I just can't figure out where they're going with it.


----------



## Supe (Aug 13, 2018)

Big shakeup in "The Affair" the past two weeks!  I'm a bit bummed that the "whodunnit" was all too obvious, but still a huge shakeup, which they needed heading into the final season.


----------



## Supe (Sep 25, 2018)

Saw a show called "Manifest" last night - new one, a plane takes off, hits turbulence, and when it lands, they are 5 1/2 years in the future.  Weird, but if it turns into another "Lost" I'm going to light the TV on fire.


----------



## User1 (Sep 25, 2018)

Supe said:


> Saw a show called "Manifest" last night - new one, a plane takes off, hits turbulence, and when it lands, they are 5 1/2 years in the future.  Weird, but if it turns into another "Lost" I'm going to light the TV on fire.


that's what people are predicting it will be


----------



## Supe (Sep 25, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> that's what people are predicting it will be


Guess I'm going TV shopping.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 25, 2018)

I don't know if I can get into watching normal TV shows where you have to wait a week to see the next episode?

I did watch about half of the Magnum PI reboot = TRASH....


----------



## Supe (Sep 25, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> I don't know if I can get into watching normal TV shows where you have to wait a week to see the next episode?
> 
> I did watch about half of the Magnum PI reboot = TRASH....


I can wait week to week, but commercials basically rule out any live TV for me.  If its not on a premium channel, it gets DVR'd so I can fast forward.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 25, 2018)

I cant figure out a way to DVR my Digital Antenna?


----------



## jeb6294 (Sep 25, 2018)

I watched "Manifest" last night too.  Seemed like it could be an interesting premise so it was good enough to keep me watching a few more episodes, but I may end up waiting until it's over, and then stream the whole thing if the reviews are still good.

Didn't even bother with "Magnum" but I didn't hear anything good about it.  Why do they even bother with shows like that?  Just re-air the original if you can't thin of anything original.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 25, 2018)

I also saw they are doing a reboot of another show I never watched, Murphy Brown?

Is Married with Children going to be next?


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 26, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> I cant figure out a way to DVR my Digital Antenna?


Google "over the air DVR."  There's several options out there.  My mom's been using one I bought her for years.  The down side is being over the air there isn't a built-in guide, so you have to set up the recordings by the clock.  Old-school VHS style.  I think Tivo might have an option with a guide, but I think you have to pay a subscription fee for it.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 26, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> I also saw they are doing a reboot of another show I never watched, Murphy Brown?
> 
> Is Married with Children going to be next?


Murphy Brown was a pretty good show.  All of the original actors must be pretty long in the tooth by now.  I wonder how it will go.


----------



## jeb6294 (Sep 26, 2018)

I thought the new "Murphy Brown" was supposed to be picking up where it left off, not really a reboot.

I got a video adapter for the computer hooked up to my TV.  Lets me plug the house antenna in and watch regular TV through the computer (which doesn't mean a whole lot since you can just watch regular TV on the TV), but it also lets me use my computer as a DVR.  Kind of the same thing, you have to set the channel and time, and it's a little quirky but I really only use it to record Bengals games if I'm not going to be home.


----------



## Supe (Oct 30, 2019)

Well, everyone who was jonesin' for some more GoT is going to be disappointed.  HBO has pulled the plug on the GoT prequel starring Naomi watts.  Word is that a combination of logistical issues for filming in Ireland and the pilot looking like hot garbage in editing was too much for them to take the risk of moving forward.  Can't say I blame them, because anything that couldn't meet or beat seasons 1-5 of GoT was bound to be poorly received, and that's a ridiculously high bar.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 30, 2019)

You know I think after having gone through the last few years, even as good as the beginning of the show was, I was just sort of over GOT- maybe because the last season sucked so bad, but sometimes when things are done just let them be done. 

It had a good run, maybe they could never had met peoples expectations for an ending but I am glad to hear they are not going to dredge it up again...


----------



## Supe (Oct 30, 2019)

The last couple seasons absolutely ruined GoT.  I think the overwhelming majority finished the show out of obligation more than wanting to watch it.  I think it would be different if the new show had a novel to base it off of like the first few seasons, but they've shown us that their writers are absolute trash when they're just given a premise to go on.  

I'm way more excited for the final season of Vikings in December, and Rick and Morty on Nov. 10th.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 22, 2019)

So i just learned that Grey's Anatomy is still on TV? Like New Shows? 

I learned this from the radio, verified via the Internets.. wow....  and not a "good" wow...


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 22, 2019)

I don’t watch tv because TVs is the ecul


----------



## Supe (Mar 3, 2020)

The new (and final) season of Homeland is one of (maybe the) best yet.  Shame they finally got their shit together so late.  The only uninteresting parts of the season is when they focus on "crazy Carrie and her captivity".  When they don't, the show has more of a Jack Ryan vibe to it, and less of a "I'm so tired of Claire Danes being super annoying" vibe.


----------



## Supe (Apr 23, 2020)

Homeland continues to be perhaps the best season to date.  So glad it's not a dud like so many other shows.

Westworld on the other hand - what a train wreck.  I have absolutely no clue what the hell is going on, it's all over the place, and not in a "oh, you have to think about multiple timelines" kind of way.  It's become totally worthless to a casual viewer.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 23, 2020)

Is homeland worth getting into if you have never seen it?  Always heard good things about it, I think the early season are on Prime.  Is it like 24?


----------



## Supe (Apr 23, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> Is homeland worth getting into if you have never seen it?  Always heard good things about it, I think the early season are on Prime.  Is it like 24?


The first couple seasons were good.  Middle ones sucked.  Last season or two is good.  It's more like Jack Ryan than 24, just with more emphasis on the main character's background story/mental health problems than Jack Ryan.


----------



## Supe (Apr 27, 2020)

The Homeland finale actually ended up being pretty good, aside from some timeline issues.  I genuinely had not considered the possibility of the ending they wrote.  Glad the show finished off with a strong season.


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 28, 2020)

Is anyone else here watching "The Last Dance"? I like the NBA though don't know much about the 90's Bulls other than that they were stupid successful. In any case, Mr. Leggo and I are really enjoying it. It's really well done. I'd recommend it, for sure!


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 29, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> Is anyone else here watching "The Last Dance"? I like the NBA though don't know much about the 90's Bulls other than that they were stupid successful. In any case, Mr. Leggo and I are really enjoying it. It's really well done. I'd recommend it, for sure!


Haven't seen it but from what I've read it sounds rather one-sided.  But then I grew up watching the Pistons in the late 80s and early 90s and thus have no appreciation for the Bulls.


----------



## ktulu (Apr 29, 2020)

Just finished Season 6 of Bosch, on Amazon TV. I have read every book, so I have really enjoyed the TV series. Season 7 is the final season.


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 29, 2020)

mudpuppy said:


> Haven't seen it but from what I've read it sounds rather one-sided.  But then I grew up watching the Pistons in the late 80s and early 90s and thus have no appreciation for the Bulls.


Yes, I bet you'd see it as one-sided. In the episodes that have been released (1-4, of 10 total), they definitely seem to be making the Pistons look like the Bulls' evil nemesis. But, as an unbiased fan, I don't mind that. I think hearing the stories from the Bulls players and coach (Phil Jackson) is pretty interesting. And man, I know they are only showing highlights of Michael Jordan, but damn it if he wasn't an incredibly interesting and spectacular player to watch highlights of. I was a kid in the 90's and definitely knew of him, but was way more a baseball girl than anything else, so I wasn't actively watching him (I don't even think I would have been able to being out in CA, unless the Bulls were playing the Warriors). So it's cool from that perspective!

All that said, I imagine I wouldn't be as much a fan of this docuseries if I was a Pistons fan.


----------



## Derek S. Lee (May 8, 2020)

I'm currently watching "Why women kill"


----------



## Violator (Jul 1, 2020)

Scraping the bottom of the barrel to find much to watch recently.


----------



## Supe (Jul 1, 2020)

Other than the new season of American Dad, there isn't a single thing on cable/dish we're watching right now.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 1, 2020)

I couldn't get into the OA. However, just finished travelers. The third season has some timeline gaps, but overall, thought it was worth it. 

From my current understanding, it's been cancelled, so there's just the 32 episodes. It finished on note that leaves some folks wanting more while wrapping up the existing timeline/series.


----------



## Supe (Jul 2, 2020)

If its any consolation, the OA is also cancelled.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 20, 2020)

watched the new Unsolved mysteries on netflix...definitely not as good without Robert Stack as host


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 20, 2020)

Nailed It! Baking show is funny too.  

Watched a few super market sweeps from the 90s, too this weekend


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 20, 2020)

There is so little on TV I may actually watch baseball next week


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 21, 2020)

I watched a live baseball game that my team WON last night! No matter that it was an exhibition game and I had no idea who half the players were. They won!


----------



## jeb6294 (Jul 22, 2020)

Yeah, the Reds had an exhibition game last night against Detroit that you could watch live on red.com...well, sorta...seems like you could get about 10-15 minutes at a time before the video froze and you had to refresh the page. Wonder if it was cause so many people were jonesing for some live sports, any kind of live sports. I turned it off after a little while because it was obviously a practice game, aka batting practice, that didn't even rise to NFL pre-season effort.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 22, 2020)

I guess the Rockies only run on cable so I guess I wont have to suffer through watching baseball after all/...


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 22, 2020)

If you had T-Mobile, you could have gotten a free season pass to MLB.TV yesterday.

Since that's my cell service company so I'm going to be watching a whole lot of baseball now.

Edit: According to the T-Mobile "Tuesday App," you may be able to still get this.


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 22, 2020)

I watched the Giants beat the A's (!!) two days in a row, on Monday and yesterday, using a different pitcher for every single inning. The first day, they played in the Oakland Coliseum, and yesterday, they played in the Giants stadium. Either way, I was expecting to see the Giants get crushed, and instead ended up being pleasantly surprised that the Giants were able to put a bit of offense together!


----------



## Supe (Dec 7, 2020)

I was excited when I saw the DVR recording a new episode of Euphoria last night.  Then I watched it.  What a snooze fest.  Rue and her sponsor talking about relapse for a full hour sitting in a diner.  Hopefully that's not some COVID-driven production problem theme for the rest of the season, or that's another series down the drain.


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 27, 2021)

Technically, we casted it to our tv via a Chromecast, but! The Bike Film Festival! It was amazing. Please check it out if you like really good stories that have a point of view, are extremely well told and well done, and oh yeah, have something to do with bikes, but are often about so much more. Go check out my post the EB Cycling Thread for a more in depth take on the what I saw watching the film festival this past weekend.

Seriously, it’s not just about bikes going through random places (which I understand may not interest everyone). It’s about human stories. I’d say it would probably be engaging for families with kids of preteen age and above if I had to guess!


----------



## Supe (Apr 27, 2021)

Final Space is probably the most underappreciated adult cartoon on TV right now.


----------



## Supe (Jun 1, 2021)

I binge watched all of Yellowstone this past weekend after Paramount Network did a marathon. Good show, though I cannot get past the fact that the daughter is in her mid 40's and definitely looks it, but is supposed to be 35. No real duds in the cast, Kevin Costner and all the other actors do a pretty solid job, especially the ranch hands. Huge cliffhanger at the end of Season 3, looking forward to Season 4 which will hopefully be out this summer.


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 1, 2021)

Supe said:


> ...I cannot get past the fact that the daughter is in her mid 40's and definitely looks it, but is supposed to be 35.


I mean, shows have 30 year olds playing teenagers all the time, so what’s the difference here? Seems about accurate to me, ha.


----------



## Supe (Jun 1, 2021)

leggo PE said:


> I mean, shows have 30 year olds playing teenagers all the time, so what’s the difference here? Seems about accurate to me, ha.


And those are terrible too, lol. She's just an older looking actress - she could more easily pass for 50 than for 35, but they seem to bring up her age in the show A LOT, so it just throws me off. She also plays a super smart, stock market/investment mastermind, so that just makes it feel like she's older than mid 30's, too.


----------



## Supe (Sep 8, 2021)

Started Clickbait on Netflix. Miniseries, first episode was really good. Guy gets kidnapped and shows up on Youtube bloody and beaten, holding a sign that says he abuses women and killed someone. Family and police are in a rush to find him, with focus on the sister and wife, before he gets killed when it reaches 5M views. Very odd sexual tension/closeness between the brother and sister may be leading towards a reveal that he was in fact abusive, etc. Not sure where this one is going to go, whether he was actually killed, etc. Worth a watch, at least so far!


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 8, 2021)

that one popped up in the recommendation list when I logged in last week. I didn't catch the entire trailer so it confused me a little.


----------



## DLD PE (Sep 8, 2021)

On Season 1 - 4th episode. Pretty good so far.


----------



## Supe (Sep 8, 2021)

DuranDuran PE said:


> On Season 1 - 4th episode. Pretty good so far.
> 
> View attachment 23493


Dark was really good, but you cannot watch it half-heartedly or wait a long time between episodes. Timelines/characters become REALLY difficult to follow if you do.


----------



## DLD PE (Sep 8, 2021)

Supe said:


> Dark was really good, but you cannot watch it half-heartedly or wait a long time between episodes. Timelines/characters become REALLY difficult to follow if you do.


Thanks. We've watched 4 episodes in 2 days. Hopefully we can maintain that pace.


----------



## envirotex (Sep 8, 2021)

Outer Banks and Restoring Galveston


----------



## Supe (Nov 16, 2021)

Yellowstone - new season just about as good as the rest, though Episode 3 was a little slow. 

Dexter - so glad to see Dexter back on TV, albeit nowhere near as good as the early seasons (at least not yet). Still, not a bad watch, if just for the Dexter nostalgia.

Yellow Jackets - had no idea about this one until my sister messaged me. Watched the first episode - seems like it ought to be good. Premise is that a high school girls soccer team is in a plane crash, and are forced to survive in the wilderness. Things get a bit "Lord of the Flies" from there, as the girls turn on one another and the survivors are forced to bury their secrets in present day. Has some reasonably notable cast lineup as well - I recognized maybe half a dozen of them from movies/TV.


----------



## DLD PE (Nov 16, 2021)

Currently we're on Season 3 of "Manifest".


----------

